# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  The movie "The Search For John Gissing" - help please!

## Оля

I'm watching a movie which has neither a Russian translation, nor Russian or at least English subtitles (and I cat't find any on the Internet). Its name is "The Search For John Gissing". I understand a lot of things in the movie without subtitles, but not everything; and there are some scenes and lines which and I'd like to understand better.
Could someone please write what's said in this fragment (it's 30 seconds long)?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-EopCgqqjA 
My attempt: _Back to that (.....) at Heathrow (.....) I can't deny that. When you work for one of these international conglomerates like I do, you cannot expect that every (.....) takes your life along with. 
Every few years the company gets involved (.....) which leads(?) to be (.....) for me a transfer, and that, of course, the most difficult part of my job. Explaining to Linda, my wife, that we have to move again._  EDIT: Of course I don't need help with the whole thread! Some videos have been removed already. I only need help with the latest (for the present time) excerpt in the thread. Thanks.

----------


## Lampada

> _The fact that we were not met at the Heathrow was frustrating I can't deny that. When you work for one of these international conglomerates like I do, you kind of expect that every now and then it's gonna be a paper jam that takes your life along with it. 
> Every few years the company gets involved in a buy out or a merger which leads to an inevitable reshuffle which can mean for me a transfer, and then, of course, the most difficult part of my job: explaining to Linda, my wife, why we have to move again._

----------


## Оля

Thank you so much, Lampada! 
By the way, after the 100th listening I think the beginning of the first sentence is: "*The fact that we were not met* at the Heathrow..." (То, что нас не встретили, было неприятно). I hope I'm right.

----------


## Lampada

> Thank you so much, Lampada! 
> By the way, after the 100th listening I think the beginning of the first sentence is: "*The fact that we were not met* at the Heathrow..." (То, что нас не встретили, было неприятно). I hope I'm right.

 You are right.    ::

----------


## Оля

> which leads *to an* inevitable reshuffle

 Почему я упорно слышу "to *be*" или "to *the*", но только никак не "to *an*"?..   

> you kind of expect that *every now and then it's* gonna be a paper jam that takes your life along with it

 Никак не могу понять, что значит это предложение, особенно то, что выделено. Помогите.   ::

----------


## E-learner

> Originally Posted by Lampada  which leads *to an* inevitable reshuffle   Почему я упорно слышу "to *be*" или "to *the*", но только никак не "to *an*"?..

 Аналогично - "to the".   

> [quote:7742swew]you kind of expect that *every now and then it's* gonna be a paper jam that takes your life along with it

 Никак не могу понять, что значит это предложение, особенно то, что выделено. Помогите.   :: [/quote:7742swew]
Мой очень вольный перевод - "...ты уже вроде как ожидаешь, что время от времени происходит какая-то неприятность и всё летит кувырком." 
every now and then - время от времени, иногда.
paper jam - в меня получилась просто "неприятность", но возможно имеется в виду, что где-то зажевало какую-то бумажку и из-за этого их не встретили.

----------


## translationsnmru

> но возможно имеется в виду, что где-то зажевало какую-то бумажку и из-за этого их не встретили.

 Может быть, и так, но мне сначала показалось, что он использовал это выражение в переносном смысле. Типа "бумажный затор" - по аналогии с traffic jam. И в результате какие-то бумаги не попали, куда нужно.

----------


## E-learner

> Типа "бумажный затор" - по аналогии с traffic jam. И в результате какие-то бумаги не попали, куда нужно.

 Тогда смысл можно довольно точно передать на подобии русского языка: ...возникает бумажная неразбериха, которая вовлекает в себя твою жизнь.

----------


## alexB

> _The fact that we were not met at the Heathrow was frustrating I can't deny that. When you work for one of these international conglomerates like I do, you kind of expect that every now and then there's gonna be a paper jam that takes your life along with it. 
> Every few years the company gets involved in a buy out or a merger which leads to the inevitable reshuffle which can mean for me a transfer, and then, of course, the most difficult part of my job: explaining to Linda, my wife, why we have to move again._

 It may not change anything but I hear there’s  and the here. Hush me if I'm wrong

----------


## Оля

Ясно. Спасибо. 
I'll be back  ::

----------


## Ken Watts

I've listened to the film excerpt on Youtube and make more corrections:  

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _The fact that we weren't met at Heathrow was frustrating, I can't deny that. But when you work for one of these international conglomerates like I do, you kind of expect that every now and then there's gonna be a paper jam that takes your life along with it. 
> Every few years the company gets involved in a buy out or a merger, which leads to the inevitable reshuffle, which can mean for me a transfer, and then of course the most difficult part of my job: explaining to Linda, my wife, why we have to move again._

----------


## Оля

Thank you very much, Ken. You are always so helpful  :: 
Yes, I felt that there was the "but" in the beginning of the second sentence.

----------


## Оля

Help me with another excerpt please:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSWkjpYF2gM 
What I hear:  _- Good. Hi (why does he always say "hi"? Is it something like "OK"?) (.....)
- I have to go (to? I actually don't hear the "to") the bathroom.
- You have to go (to?) the bathroom... (....) went to the bathroom at Heatrow and (when we were on the plane?)
- (...) journal?
- OK. OK, good. Hi(?). We'll go this way. This is nice, uh? It's great!
- Beautiful.
- Look at this, look at this. Look at this lady. So typical British. Look at this. How lovely(?)_

----------


## translationsnmru

Вот что _мне_ услышалось:   

> - Good. Hi. We just get out there and (or _in_)... 
> - Hush(? _Not even sure if that's she who says it_)  I've to go(to) (the) bathroom.
> - Have to go to  bathroom... You just went to the bathroom at Heatrow and you went on the plane.
> - Keeping a journal?
> - OK. OK, good. Hi(?). We'll go this way. This is nice, uh? It's great (??? Я тут не уверен, мне здесь слышится то _great_ (с нечётким r), то _quaint_ (c нечётким n). Я все же склоняюсь к _quaint_)
> - Beautiful.
> - Look at this, look at this. Look at this lady. So typical British. Look at this. How lovely(?)

----------


## Оля

> - Keeping a journal?

 Мне тоже слышалось "Keeping a journal", но тогда я не понимаю, что значит эта фраза...   ::  
И еще я не понимаю, как можно принять ванну в аэропорту и тем более в самолете.   ::  Или она имеет в виду туалет? 
P.S. А, всё, я въехала. Она его спрашивает - ты что, журнал ведешь, как часто я в [туалет?] хожу.   ::  Блин, начинается типичное американское кино.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Она его спрашивает - ты что, журнал ведешь, как часто я в [туалет?] хожу.

 Ну да, имеется в виду именно это  :: . И когда американец говорит "to go to the bathroom", это одназначно понимается именно как "сходить в туалет" (хотя, конечно, могут быть контексты и ситуации, диктующие другое понимание, но такие исключения редки). Если человек хочет принять ванную, он скажет "I want to take a bath".

----------


## E-learner

> We just get out there and (or _in_)...

 Я тут слышу
I will just get our bearings 
- You're keeping a journal?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Я тут слышу
> I will just get our bearings

 АААА! Точно.

----------


## alexB

- Good. All right. We’ll just get our bearings.
- I have to go to a (a при произношении теряется) bathroom.
- I have to go to a bathroom... (он повторяет её слова, передразнивает) You just went to the (сдесь же the отчётливо , имеется в виду bathroom уже упоминавшийся) bathroom at Heathrow and you went on the plane.
- You keeping a journal? 
- OK. OK, good. All right. We'll go this way. This is nice, uh? It's quaint!
- Beautiful.
- Look at this, look at this. Look at this lady. So typical British. Look at this. I love this.

----------


## alexB

*to Оля:*
I think nobody will mind if you go on with that movie sorting out thing. Make fragments a little longer though. 
English speaking audience in their turn could offer their choice of a movie for Russians to help them out with. 
And what’s the most appropriate word for _English speaking people_ by the way ? The English speaking?

----------


## Оля

> I think nobody will mind if you go on with that movie sorting out thing.

 I hope so.   ::  Thank you. I really don't understand some things in the movie, uncluding some details of the plot. 
Only I see that English native speakers here don't feel enthusiastic about my asking... And it seems like only few of them visit the "English for Russians" forum.

----------


## Ken Watts

I listened to the next excerpt several times and here are my corrections:  

> - All right good. All right. Let me just get our bearings.
> - I have to go to the bathroom.
> - Have to go to bathroom, you just went to the bathroom at Heathrow and you went on the plane.
> - You keeping a journal? 
> - OK. OK, good. All right. We'll go this way. This is nice, huh? It's quaint!
> - Beautiful.
> - Look at this, look at this. Look at this lady. So typical  - Stop it.  (She whispers it so I am not 100% sure, but that is my best guess.)
> - British. Look at this. I love this.

----------


## alexB

> Only I see that English native speakers here don't feel enthusiastic about my asking... And it seems like only few of them visit the "English for Russians" forum.

 They are just sleeping. Time shift you know.

----------


## Ken Watts

> And what’s the most appropriate word for _English speaking people_ by the way ? The English speaking?

 That is OK but it includes all people who speak English:  

> *first language*
> noun   *Definition: 
> 1. native language:* the language that somebody learned in infancy

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2007) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/firs ... guage.html
I think outside the United States people prefer to use the adjective "native", but here that can easily be confused with Native Americans, so I think Americans would say something like "people whose first language is English" or "English first language speakers" and other variations.  

> Initially the term Indian was applied to the earliest inhabitants of the American continents because Columbus and other early European explorers, having arrived on North America's eastern coast, believed they had reached India by a new route. As a name thus applied in error by conquerors, Indian may well be regarded as insensitive or even offensive. Some of the people in question prefer to be called _American Indian(s)_, but others prefer the term _Native American(s)_, this last choice being the one least likely to cause offense. The use of Indian to mean "somebody from India" is perfectly acceptable.

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2007) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/indian.html

----------


## Оля

> They are just sleeping.

 Два дня подряд?   

> Time shift you know.

 На английском не только в Америке разговаривают. 
Я не только про эту тему говорю. 90% из тех, кто просит помощи с русским в других разделах, или просто заходит на форум потрепаться, сюда просто никогда не заходит. А у тех, кто иногда заходит, видимо, денег на колонки нет.
Человек, который помогает больше всех - это Ken, который даже ничего не просит в ответ (он не просит помощи с русским в других разделах). 
Можно сказать, что я зануда, что я наглею и слишком многого требую, но я правда не понимаю, что тут такого сложного - послушать и записать пару предложений. У меня такое чувство, что я кого-то обкрадываю, когда прошу послушать какое-нибудь аудио или видео у носителей английского.

----------


## Ken Watts

> Можно сказать, что я зануда, что я наглею и слишком многого требую, но я правда не понимаю, что тут такого сложного - послушать и записать пару предложений. У меня такое чувство, что я кого-то обкрадываю, когда прошу послушать какое-нибудь аудио или видео у носителей английского.

 No, you are not a bore. You do not demand too much. You are very intelligent, and it is a pleasure to be of some assitance to you. The two film excerpts so far in this topic involve American actors. Maybe the other Americans on this forum just happen to be busy.

----------


## alexB

Ken Watts – хороший человек, это правда. Но наши тоже много чего знают, тем более в Америке некоторые живут, так что без ответа твои вопросы не остаются всё равно.

----------


## Оля

> The two film excerpts so far in this topic involve American actors.

 There is a lot of British English in the movie, too. The main hero and his wife are Americans from Chicago, but everyone else in the film speaks British English; except a Frenchman who says "où" instead of "who".   ::  
Okay, another excerpt please:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L__a7JvXwU  _- No, no. Uh... It was an awful mistake, it's what it was, Barnes. (....) definitely an error (....) to meet you. 
This is John Gissing. At the London office. It's funny (....) things (....) can happen (....) world (....) hundreds of e-mail, faxes, (....) company (....) hardly enough, had never met or hardly even spoken to this very moment here. 
(....) that you're coming in on your airport tomorrow evening. I'm really, Barnes... Truly, I... I can't tell you how dreadful I feel about all this. 
- Did you get to hold of him?
- Yep. He has just missed (..?) He feels dreadful.
- Dreadful?
- He does, he sick (why not "sicks"?) about it. (....)_

----------


## alexB

- No, no. Uh... It was an awful mistake; it's what it was, Barnes. It was definitely an error (... I might not let...) meet you.  здесь не пойму 
This is John Gissing of the London office. It's funny how things can happen in the modern world. He and I had treated hundreds of e-mails, faxes, and inter-company memos, yet hardly enough, had never met or hardly even spoken until this very moment here. 
...travel arraignments and I had you coming in on your airport tomorrow evening. I'm really, Barnes... Truly, I... I can't tell you how dreadful I feel about all this. 
- Did you get a hold of him?
- Yep. It was just a mix-up. He feels dreadful.
- Dreadful?
- He does, he’s sick about it. He wants us come right over to the office, get the keys to the house. He’s gonna take us out there.

----------


## Lampada

> - No, no. Uh... It was an awful mistake; it's what it was, Barnes. It was definitely an error on my part... I might not let...) meet you.  здесь не пойму 
> This is John Gissing of the London office. It's funny how things can happen in the modern world. He and I had treated hundreds of e-mails, faxes, and inter-company memos, yet oddly enough, had never met or hardly even spoken until this very moment here. 
> ...travel arraignments and I had you coming in on your airport tomorrow evening. I'm really, Barnes... Truly, I... I can't tell you how dreadful I feel about all this. 
> - Did you get a hold of him?
> - Yep. It was just a mix-up. He feels dreadful.
> - Dreadful?
> - He does, he’s sick about it. He wants us come right over to the office, get the keys to the house. He’s gonna take us out there.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Человек, который помогает больше всех - это Ken, который даже ничего не просит в ответ ...

 Даже обидно как-то.

----------


## alexB

> ...Но наши тоже много чего знают, тем более в Америке некоторые живут,...

 I thought you were the one 
That oddly enough is a great relief yet this line - _Barnes. It was definitely an error on my part... I might not let...) meet you_ – remains to be vague to me

----------


## Ken Watts

Just a few more corrections:  

> Originally Posted by alexB  - No, no. Uh... It was an awful mistake; is what it was, Barnes. And definitely an error on my part not being there to meet you. 
> This is John Gissing of the London office. It's funny how things can happen in the modern world. He and I had traded hundreds of e-mails, faxes, and inter-company memos, yet oddly enough, had never met or hardly even spoken until this very moment here. 
> ...travel arrangements and I had you coming in on your own accord tomorrow evening. I'm really, Barnes... Truly, I... I can't tell you how dreadful I feel about all this. 
> - Did you get a hold of him?
> - Yep. It was just a mix-up. He feels dreadful.
> - Dreadful?
> - He does, he’s sick about it. He wants us come right over to the office, get the keys to the house. He’s gonna take us out there.

----------


## Оля

Thank you, guys!
Here's the next one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zmR2xOtBoM 
- Honey, but we don't have any pounds for ... (блин, че за "стак"? послушала раз тридцать)
- What stu(??...)? We just don't have pounds yet. It was (...) Gissing about pounds!
- Well, but maybe you could just remind him? But it was his idea for us to get only ten pounds at the airport. The same, airport he didn't (take?) (...)
- No. What he said was that airport exchange (...) and we can use my ATM card at any corner in London (...)
- Any corner (I hear "cor*d*er" anyway) except this one?

----------


## Ken Watts

> - Honey, we don't have any pounds, we're stuck.
> - We're not stuck. We just don't have pounds yet. I wasn't about to whine to Gissing about pounds!
> - Well, then maybe you could just remind him that it was his idea for us to get only ten pounds at the airport. The same airport he didn't pick us up at. (She just empahsizes "same" and does not pause as a comma would indicate.)
> - No. What he said was the airport exchange booths are a ripoff and we can use my ATM card on any corner in London and get a better rate.
> - Any corner (I hear "cor*d*er" anyway) except this one? (Yes, I hear that too, or "quarter".)

----------


## Оля

Thanks a lot, Ken! 
Here's another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNgmqh3SWbs  _- Hi, how are you doing? We're going to "" (I can't understand the company name).
- 26, B(loomsbury?) street.
- You have the knowledge, right? The knowledge, I love that! I've read about that! (...British cabmen..?), I love that... Listen, I've got for you (here?) American money, OK?
- American money...
- Yeah. This is (....) thirty dollars, that's 18 pounds, would you like a (....) how's that?
- (Say, it's?) (....)
- The knowledge!..
- The knowledge. 
- What are you doing? Why is he turning in here? Why are you turning in here?
- (....) (25, Bloomsbury Street?) And this is my mobile number. (....) you (....) call me (....)_ 
I actually didn't get at all the episode with the "knowledge"... What does "I love that! I've read about that!" mean? Read about what? Knowledge? Well, maybe, knowledge of London. But... "read about that"?.. I don't get it.
Even if it is a knowledge of London, I don't understand his rapture - aren't there in Chicago taxi drivers who know Chicago well?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> _- Hi, how are you doing? We're going to Compu court 
> - 26, B(loomsbury?) street.
> - You have the knowledge, right? The knowledge, I love that! I've read about that! (...British cabmen..?), I love that... Listen, I've got to pay you American money, OK?
> - American money...
> - Yeah. This is what.. thirty dollars, that's 18 pounds, we'll do like a flat rate deal. How's that?
> - (Say, it's?) (....)
> - The knowledge!..
> - The knowledge. 
> - What are you doing? Why is he turning in here? Why are you turning in here?
> - This is it right? 25, Bloomsbury Street? And this is my mobile number. (....) you (....) call me any time I am a big fan of yours. Right dude_

----------


## alexB

> - Hi, how are you doing? We're going to Compu court 
> - 26, Bloomsbury street.
> - You have the knowledge, right? The knowledge, I love that! I read about that! (...British cabbies), I love that... Listen, I gotta pay you with American money, OK?
> - American money...
> - Yeah. This is what.. thirty dollars, that's 18 pounds, we'll do like a flat rate deal. How's that?
> - Suites (.... ),mate. (*mate* - a typical form of address in UK). In you get! 
> - The knowledge!..
> - The knowledge.
> - What are you doing? Why is he turning in here? Why are you turning in here?
> - This is it, mate, 25, Bloomsbury Street? And ..eh, this is my mobile number. , and you can call me any time  'cause I’m a big fan of your flat-rate deal

----------


## alexB

> I actually didn't get at all the episode with the "knowledge"... What does "I love that! I've read about that!" mean? Read about what? Knowledge? Well, maybe, knowledge of London. But... "read about that"?.. I don't get it.
> Even if it is a knowledge of London, I don't understand his rapture - aren't there in Chicago taxi drivers who know Chicago well?

 Take a look at this: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/businessandpar...hire/1412.aspx

----------


## alexB

> ... (блин, че за "стак"? послушала раз тридцать)

 застряли, влипли, приплыли
stick (stuck, stuck)

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  ... (блин, че за "стак"? послушала раз тридцать)   застряли, влипли, приплыли
> stick (stuck, stuck)

 Не, что такое "we're stuck", я знаю, я просто думала, что там "_for a_ stuck", т.е. я думала, это какое-то существительное. 
Спасибо. 
P.S. А как это самое "knowledge"-то на русский перевести, в таком случае?

----------


## Ken Watts

> Originally Posted by Lampada  - Hi, how are you doing? We're going to Compu court 
> - 26, Bloomsbury street.
> - You have the Knowledge, right? The Knowledge, I love that! I read about that! (...British cabbies), I love that... Listen, I gotta pay you with American money, OK?
> - American money...
> - Yeah. This is what.. thirty dollars, that's 18 pounds, we'll do like a flat rate deal. How's that?
> - Say spare to me. In you get! 
> - The Knowledge!..
> - The Knowledge.
> - What are you doing? Why is he turning in here? Why are you turning in here?
> - This is it, mate, 25, Bloomsbury Street? And ..eh, this is my mobile number. , and you can call me any time  'cause I’m a big fan of your flat-rate deal

 The words 'the Knowledge' are used as a name for the qualifications a person must have and demonstrate in order to get a license to work as a cabbie in London:  

> In order to qualify for ‘the Knowledge’, applicants must have a clean driving licence, be over 21 years of age, and have no criminal record. The next step is to pass a written test; which qualifies them to make an 'appearance'.  
> As part of their training, hopeful cabbies follow need-to-know routes around London on a moped, identifying them as they go using the map holder fixed to the front of the bike, this then earns them the name knowledge boys (or girls).   
> At appearances, knowledge boys (or girls) must, without looking at the map, identify the quickest and most sensible route between any two points in metropolitan London that their examiner chooses.  
> For each route the applicants must recite the names of the roads used and when they cross junctions, use roundabouts, make turns, and what is 'alongside' them at each point. How many of the routes (runs) and places of interest you need to know will depend on whether you want to be an All London or a Suburban driver.  
> Once prospective cabbies make it though all the hard-core training and pass the final exam, they receive the coveted green and gold medallion, which grants them with a licence to work

  http://www.icons.org.uk/theicons/collec ... wledge2019

----------


## alexB

*to kehn:*
Could you give us some more examples of Say spare to me phrase usage?
It must be a set expression rarely spoken. Google’s hits were zero
And what about that flat-rate pay sistem?
Pay once - ride a taxi till you barf?

----------


## E-learner

> - Say spare to me.

 "Seems fair to me"
isn't it?

----------


## E-learner

> P.S. А как это самое "knowledge"-то на русский перевести, в таком случае?

 "Вы обладаете Знанием, да? Знание, мне это нравится! Я читал про это!" 
Это параллель с сокровенным, магическим знанием.

----------


## Ken Watts

[quote=E-learner] 

> - Say spare to me.

 "Seems fair to me"
isn't it?[/quote:2ttev9t3]Yes, on listening again, I agree, that he is saying, "Seems fair to me".
[
[quote]Well I heard it wrong as E-learner pointed out. When I wrote that I was thinking of the spare amount over the normal rate the cabbie would have charged for such a short distance.  The flat rate was the amount agreed upon regardless of how far the cabbie had to drive them.  But because the cabbie really did have 'the Knowledge' and the American didn't, the film scene is funny.

----------


## Lampada

> ...
> And what about that flat-rate pay sistem? ...

 Обычно это оговоренная цена за поездку в определённое место.  Например, с северных окраин в аэропорт.  Эта цена прямо указана где-то в тахи. Иногда написана снаружи на машине. Вот здесь есть Flat Rate Guide:  http://www.redcab.net/   Видимо в Лондоне этого нет, но таксисту понравилось, потому что было больше, чем надо.
На почте есть коробки с flat-rate за отправку, независимо от веса содержимого.  http://www.golfsmith.com/ps/display_pag ... rate&hdr=N

----------


## Оля

[quote=E-learner] 

> P.S. А как это самое "knowledge"-то на русский перевести, в таком случае?

 "Вы обладаете Знанием, да? Знание, мне это нравится! Я читал про это!" 
Это параллель с сокровенным, магическим знанием.[/quote:1u7vdg6q]
Да, прикольно.  ::

----------


## Оля

Another episode please:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_dOD1nxqDQ  _- (It) sucks! (....) and right away I'm helpless! (This is not look good?) 
- Hey, hi, hi, hello! Hi! I'm an employee. I'm an employee of ''Compu Court''. I've just (....) (travelled?) from Chicago. Can you open the door? Hey! Hey, come back! Hey!
- Hey, just... Just quiet down.
- ... This (general??) just walks away, I mean... (....) not opened the door.
- ... you scared him!
- That's Jiles Hanagan. This guy's Jiles Hanagan, he's like the number three guy (....).
- You know him?
- (....) don't know (....) this face (....)
- Well, could we just ask him for help?
- No, what are you doing? No! No. (It brought?) me .... eight billion dollar (acquisition?) with these Germans. I'm not meeting Giles Hanagan for the first time in my life and ask him for a cash (....) Don't look at me that way.
- What way?_

----------


## alexB

> -This sucks! (got to tell you), right away I'm helpless! (This does not look good)      but not 100% sure
> - Hey, hi, hi, hello! Hi! I'm an employee. I'm an employee of ''Compu Court''. I've just got transferred here from Chicago. C..c..could you open the door? Hey! Hey, come back! Hey!
> - Hey, just... Just quiet down.
> - ... This janitor just walks away on me (I...I am knocking on) the door...
> - OK, now you scared him!
> - That's Jiles Hanagan. This guy's Jiles Hanagan, he's like the number three guy worldwide.
> - You know him?
> - (Oh no....) but I know his face from the annual stock report
> - We"ll go and let’s ask him for help.
> ...

----------


## Оля

Another one please.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUPsMuxydRI  _- Don't look at me that way.
- What way?
- The pissy thing. Let's... Let's not do the pissy thing. Okay, we're tired. Okay, you obviously need to go to a bathroom again. We just... We need to make... you know... a pact of some kind. They need the one of us, and (t(w)o....) gonna get pissy.
- A pissy pact? 
- Exactly.
- Great.
- Okay?
- Okay.
- A pissy pact. Perfect.
- Fine.
- Thank you.
- Good.
- I like that.
- Okay.
- Okay. Thank you. Okay?
- Okay.
- Okay.
- I just don't understand how you can't ask a co-worker for assistance! My God! He's not (....) He's a moral man.
- Do you know the definition of the word "pact"?_ 
Не понимаю, что такое "pissy pact"...   ::  Типа "давай заключим долбаный договор"?... Блин, русские так не разговаривают...

----------


## translationsnmru

_Pissy_ — примерно то же, что и _pissed (off)_ (в том смысле, в котором это слово употребляют американцы).
Соотвествено, _pissy pact_ — это, видимо, договор о том, чтобы не злиться, не раздражаться друг на друга, и (или) не доставать друг друга проявлениями такого раздражения, пока всё не устроится (_until we get settled_, как говорит Джон).

----------


## Оля

> как говорит Джон

 А кто это?   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by translationsnmru  как говорит Джон   А кто это?

 Ээээ..... Мэтью, конечно же. Я только что встал, но ещё не проснулся. Вот и тормознул  ::

----------


## alexB

> _
> - Don't look at me that way.
> - What way?
> - The pissy thing. Let's... Let's not do the pissy thing. Okay, we're ( здесь что-то есть, какая-то запинка, может all?) tired. Okay, you obviously need to go to a bathroom again. We just... We need to make... you know... a pact of some kind that neither one of us untill we get settled are gonna get pissy.
> - A pissy pact? 
> - Exactly.
> - Great
> - Okay?
> - Okay.
> ...

----------


## Ken Watts

Here are my additional corrections:  

> Originally Posted by Оля  -This sucks! I get to town, right away I'm helpless! This does not look good.
> - Hey, hi, hi, hello! Hi! I'm an employee. I'm an employee of ''Compu Corp''. I've just got transferred here from Chicago. C..c..could you open the door? Hey! Hey, come back! Hey!
> - Hey, just... Just quiet down.
> - ... This janitor just walks away on me. I...I'm knocking on the door...
> - OK, now you scared him! What?
> - That's Jiles Hanagan. 
> - Wha wha what, what?
> - This guy's Jiles Hanagan, he's like the number three guy worldwide.
> - You know him?
> ...

----------


## Ken Watts

Here are my additional corrections:  

> Originally Posted by Оля  _
> - Don't look at me that way.
> - What way?
> - The pissy thing. Let's... Let's not do the pissy thing. Okay, we're tired. Okay, you obviously need to go to a bathroom again. We just... We need to make... you know... a pact of some kind that neither one of us until we get settled are gonna get pissy.
> - A pissy pact? 
> - Exactly.
> - Great
> - Okay?
> - Okay.
> ...

----------


## alexB

Funny how things turn out to be simple once somebody clears them up a little.

----------


## Оля

> _he's a mortal man_

 Ahrghh... That American "t"!   ::   
Thanks everyone.   ::

----------


## Оля

Help me with the next episode please:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugv1vVSWXoQ  _- Come on, open...
- What the (big?) f*ck(ing?) are you doing (...)ing on a locked door there? You wanna break the f*cking door, is that it? (........)
- Hey, listen. I'm an employee of the company, okay? I've been tranfered here from Chicago. We're here to see John Gissing.
- Gissing's gone. (....) to show to some bloody prick and his wife a house (we're?) renting for them.
- That's me! That's us! I'm the bloody prick!
- And I'm the bloody prick's wife, hi! And I need the bathroom._

----------


## alexB

> _-  Come on, open...Open the door.
> - What’s the big f*cking idea banging on a locked door then? You wanna break the f*cking door, is that it? Well, who’s gonna clean up and tape up and answer for it all? Me! That thing f*cking gets to.
> - Hey, listen. I'm an employee of the company, okay? I've been transferred here from Chicago. We're here to see John Gissing.
> - Gissing's gone. Had to show some bloody prick and his wife a house he rented for them.
> - That's me! That's us! I'm the bloody prick!
> - And I'm the bloody prick's wife, hi! Can I use your bathroom?
> ._

 The underlined words are questionable.
возможно tape up - залеплять скотчем
That thing f*cking gets to.-  Вот чем это дело кончится.
Надеюсь умные люди подскажут.

----------


## Ken Watts

I think I hear the following:  

> Originally Posted by Оля  [i]-  Come on, open...Open the door.
> - What’s the big f*cking idea banging on a locked door then? You wanna break the f*cking door, is that it? Well, who’s gonna clean it up and tape it up and answer for it all? Me! That's who f*cking gets to.
> - Hey, listen. I'm an employee of the company, okay? I've been transferred here from Chicago. We're here to see John Gissing.
> - Gissing's gone. Had to show some bloody prick and his wife a house he rented for them.
> - That's me! That's us! I'm the bloody prick!
> - And I'm the bloody prick's wife, hi! Can I use your bathroom?
> .

----------


## Оля

Thanks! Here's another one please! (Quite a difficult to me...)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZfdR_ElSc  _- (....) what we said was they would meet out of the house we rented for you. That's where I'm (....) now. (....) out to the office (....) Barnes. This is becoming a very (....) for you, isn't it?
- No, no, John. This isn't that kind of thing (....) No. We're fine, it's just a mix-up.
- Are you hungry? While I made my way back, why don't you take your wife; just around the corner (............)
- (....)
- (....) sleep. Get you crisp. For that one o'clock tomorrow. I'll see you in twenty minutes.
- Bye-bye. Good man Gissing. (....)
- Yeah (....) Come on, let's go._

----------


## E-learner

> _- You see, I was sure that what we said was that we'd meet out of the house we rented for you. That's where I'm headed  now. The mere idea of dragging you up to the office is beyond me, Barnes. This is becoming a bit of a nightmare for you, isn't it?
> - No, no, John. This isn't that kind of thing that bothers me at all, no. We're fine, it's just a mix-up.
> - Are you hungry? While I make my way back, why don't you take your wife... just around the corner to Galagans, have a meal while you're waiting and put it on the company tab.
> - (....) lunch (...) company table.
> - After plane you'll be needing some sleep. Get you crisp. For that one o'clock tomorrow. I'll see you in twenty minutes.
> - Bye-bye. Good man, Gissing. Top man.
> - Yeah, he's a laugh. Come on, let's go._

----------


## alexB

[quote=E-learner] 

> _- You see, I was sure that what we said was that we'd meet out of the house we rented for you. That's where I'm headed  now.  The mere idea of dragging you up to the office is beyond me, Barnes. This is becoming a bit of a nightmare for you, isn't it?
> - No, no, John. This isn't that kind of thing that bothers me at all, no. We're fine, it's just a mix-up.
> - Are you hungry? While I make my way back, why don't you take your wife... just around the corner to Galagan's, have a meal while you wait and put it on the company tab.
> - Just go out lunch and put it on the company tab  
> -After plane you'll be needing some sleep t'get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow. I'll see you in twenty minutes.
> - Bye-bye. Good man, Gissing. Top man.
> - Yeah, he's a laugh. Come on, let's go._

 [/quote:vwwzgr0o]
out of the house - up at the house
The mere idea - You know, the idea
While I make my way back - While I'm  making my way back
Мне услышалось так, хотя разница в децл, извини за выражение.
After plane - вариантов нет, но явно что-то другое.
Wait till Ken or somebody else says his/her word.

----------


## Ken Watts

I think I hear the following:
[quote=alexB] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":5myy486w  _- You see, I was sure that what we said was that we'd meet up at the house we rented for you. That's where I'm headed  now.  I mean the idea of dragging you up to the office is beyond me, Barnes. This is becoming a bit of a nightmare for you, isn't it?
> - No, no, John. This isn't that kind of thing that bothers me at all, no. We're fine, it's just a mix-up.
> - Are you hungry? While I make my way back, why don't you take your wife... just around the corner to Galagan's, have a meal while you wait and put it on the company tab.
> - Just go out lunch and put it on the company tab 
> - I should think you'd be needing some sleep. Get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow. I'll see you in twenty minutes.
> - Bye-bye. Good man, Gissing. Top man.
> - Yeah, he's a laugh. Come on, let's go._

 [/quote:5myy486w]

----------


## alexB

_I should think you'd be needing some sleep. Get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow._ 
Some sound must have been omitted here I think. If it has been what the full version should look like?
Should it be: “I should think you'd be needing some sleep to get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow” or 
“I should think you'd be needing some sleep. It will get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow” or something else?

----------


## Ken Watts

> _I should think you'd be needing some sleep. Get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow._ 
> Some sound must have been omitted here I think. If it has been what the full version should look like?
> Should it be: “I should think you'd be needing some sleep to get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow” or 
> “I should think you'd be needing some sleep. It will get you crisp for that one o'clock tomorrow” or something else?

 AlexB, both of your fuller versions are good. However I just wrote what I heard him say. Another alternative (which I did not hear) could be "Get yourself crisp/fresh for that one o'clock meeting tomorrow."

----------


## alexB

Thank you.

----------


## Оля

Thank you, guys!
Ken, is it a little difficult to make out Mr.Rickman's British speech?  ::  
Here's the next excerpt please:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aj36-Bq83s  _- Closed for lunch. He sent us to a place for lunch that doesn't actually serve lunches. Who is this guy?
- No, Linda, he's a good guy. He is. He's just busy.
- He's not busy cooking lunch? 
- No, no, Barnes, everything's in order, just if you('ll ask me details??) (....) be done the preparation, and paper what you sent was wonderful, I'm sure you'll have a great job representing it in the morning ... uh... hold on a minute, really. Sorry, (....) just came up. Look, unfortunally, I'm not gonna be (....) get back to take you (....) to the house tonight (....) book you a suit at the Mayfair into ''Continental''. Is that okay?_

----------


## alexB

> _-  Closed for lunch. He sent us to a place for lunch that doesn't actually serve lunch. Who is this guy?
> - You know what, Linda, he's a good guy. He is. He's just busy.
> - He's not busy cooking lunch. (She does not ask, she points out that he is busy but not busy cooking them lunch) 
> - No, no, Barnes, everything's in order, just a few last minute details (You‘ve obviously ) done the preparation, the paper work you sent was wonderful, I'm sure you'll make a great job of presenting you in the morning ...look.. uh... hang on a minute, wiil you? Sorry (about it, that suddenly) just came up. Look, unfortunally, I'm not gonna be (able to) get back to take you (to....) to the house tonight (so I did have to take a liberty of having human resources) book you a suit at the "Mayfair Intercontinental". Is that okay?_

 I'm doubtful about underlined parts

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  _the paper work you sent was wonderful, I'm sure you'll make a great job of presenting you in the morning ..._   I'm doubtful about underlined parts

 У него утром какая-то важная презентация на каком-то важном совещании и, кажется, это как раз связано с "the paper work you sent", поэтому я подумала, что там должно быть it. Зачем ему представлять _себя_? 
--- 
Here's the next excerpt please (it's a bit long, 1:20) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYS6u7gQ_WY  _- I believe you have a room for us.
- Yes.
- Company booked it for us.
- A suite.
- Yes! It's a suite.
- Can I take the name please?
- Actually what I have is the confirmation number. XCH89KJL as in "Linda". It's okay. You will ............... confirmation is fine. It's fine.
- He's not finding it.
- It's okay. In 5 minutes you goona be up in the room (in a big bed?) ... okay? Does this room have a big (toilet??) ? My wife needs .................... How is it.......................... What is that thing........... ...call?
- Erm... Bidet?
- Excuse me?
- It's a... a bidet.
- Oh, right, right, right, a bidet! We gonna get you a bidet!
- Okay! Okay, eh... ....... nicest suite in the hotel. 
- Thank you.
- Wow, thank you.
- Wow! Nice! Okay ........ ten minutes to take a hot shower.
- Yeah? Name what?
- Guess.
- Are you so tired?
- I am tired, but I'm not ... .................
- Go! Take a shower!_ 
Не понимаю реплик "Name what?" и "Guess."

----------


## translationsnmru

> Не понимаю реплик "Name what?" и "Guess."

 - Yeah? Then what? 
- Guess.

----------


## alexB

> _
>  - I believe you have a room for us.
> - Yes.
> - Company booked it for us.
> - A suite.
> - Yes! It's a suite.
> - Can I take the name please?
> - Actually what I have is a confirmation number. XCH89KJL as in "Linda". It's okay human resources set this up. You know they didn’t have our name they just put it under the confirmation. It’s fine. It's fine.
> - He's not finding it.
> ...

 Now you understand what _Guess_ is for.
to be jet lagged - чувствовать усталость из-за разницы во времени
The Rolton suite - какой-то там у них крутой номер, может и не Ролтон, не важно.

----------


## Ken Watts

> Originally Posted by Оля  _-  Closed for lunch. He sent us to a place for lunch that doesn't actually serve lunch. Who is this guy?
> - You know what, Linda, he's a good guy. He is. He's just busy.
> - He's not busy cooking lunch.  
> - No, no, Barnes, everything's in order, just a few last minute details.  You‘ve obviously done the preparation, the paper work you sent was wonderful, I'm sure you'll make a great job of presenting it in the morning ...look.. uh... hang on a minute, wiil you? Sorry about that something just came up. Look, unfortunately, I'm not gonna be able to get back to take you two to the house tonight, I did however take the liberty of having human resources book you a suite at the "Mayfair Intercontinental". Is that okay?_

  

> Ken, is it a little difficult to make out Mr.Rickman's British speech?

 Well not in this scene because he was speaking very clearly into the phone headset.  It was only difficult when the volume level for his voice suddenly went down low during two times when the scene switched away from him.  But Mr. Rickman is a witty and gifted actor, who knows how to capture the attention of his audience.

----------


## Ken Watts

> Originally Posted by Оля  _
>  - I believe you have a room for us.
> - Yes.
> - Company booked it for us.
> - A suite.
> - Yes! It's a suite.
> - Can I take the name please?
> - Actually what I have is a confirmation number. XCH89KJL as in "Linda". It's okay human resources set this up. You know they didn’t have our name they just put it under a confirmation. It’s fine. It's fine.
> - He's not finding it.
> ...

 When she asks him to "guess", it means that Barnes is going to get lucky with his beautiful wife after she finishes the shower, that is they will have sex.  It is not said, but you can infer this from the tone of her voice and the fact that she does not want to waste the nice room.

----------


## Оля

> When she asks him to "guess", it means that Barnes is going to get lucky with his beautiful wife after she finishes the shower, that is they will have sex.  It is not said, but you can infer this from the tone of her voice and the fact that she does not want to waste the nice room.

 Of course I understand it now, Ken, when I know that he asks her "*Then* what?" I just had misheard it as "*Name* what", and that question was strange to me.
Thank you so much for your help!

----------


## Оля

Here's the next scene. I find it really funny.   ::  (it seems to be long, but it's about 2 minutes, even less) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jS_7MRP1fE 
...........
everywhere because I pay for this room ............. 
Sometimes I (let?) you, but ...
..... I want you.
......I'm tired, I'm......
......Is this okay...... 
- Which one of you is Matthew Barnes?
- I'm Matthew Barnes.
- You are a .... A common crook. This is my room, young man.
- ......need me.
- .....seconds.
- I don't know what your game is. I have little tolerance for this type of thing. I suggest you call the police.
- Wait, wait, wait, we can explain.
- We can explain. We can explain, okay?
- My husband works for Compu Court..............
........
........
- You work for Compu Court?
- Yes, I do. I was given your confirmation number (by accident?) it was a mix-up.
- Ou? Ou?!
- "Ooh"?
- Ou, uh?
- "Ooh ah"?
- I'm saying, ou?
- Ooh?
- I'm saying, ou told you to use my confirmation number? Ou, eh?! Ou?!
- Oh! Mat, Mat, he's saying "who", baby.
- You're saying "who"?
- Ou!
- Who!
- Ou!
- Who!
- Ou!
- Who!
- Ou!
- Yeah, who!
- Ou told you, ou?!

----------


## alexB

> .........everywhere because I’ve payed for this room .............
> - Sometimes I let you, but this is not one of those times
>  - I know, I want to.
> - Okay, why don’t you just do that with your prison friends? I'm tired, I'm bloated
> - Is this okay. Is this good...... 
> - Which one of you is Matthew Barnes?
> - I'm Matthew Barnes.
> - You are a phoney, a common crook. This is my room, young man.
> - I’ll be in the bathroom if anybody needs me.
> ...

 After her mentioning his prison friends my guess about what she sometimes lets him makes me shudder.
But who knows, American and Russian ways and habits differ. 
What is _bloated_ I'm not sure. Может ноги отекли или что-то наподобие?

----------


## Lampada

_Bloated_   - это обычно про желудок. _I feel bloated when I drink water_.

----------


## Ken Watts

It's not "Compu Court"; it's Compu-Corp. See http://www.grouchoreviews.com/reviews/2897 and see http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Corp.

----------


## Оля

> It's not "Compu Court"; it's Compu-Corp. See http://www.grouchoreviews.com/reviews/2897 and see http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Corp.

 Yes, thanks, I've just yesterday realized that because of this frame:   ::    
P.S. Great link, thanks!   ::

----------


## Оля

Next episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2cEMZlu1QA 
- Why didn't you just say that it's John Gissing? Because you don't wanna ............
- Honey, the man just ........ how much worse can I work? ........ what the hell is going on? .... Okay, just be here. Be here.
- Okay.
- Okay.
- Okay.
- Be here.
- I will! 
- I want the room to be cleaned immaculately. Absolutely fresh.
- Hi, mister Fuiller...
- Hello.
- Listen, I'm really sorry, I just .......... I've been transfered from Chicago, and... obviously I'm very, very embarrassed.
- No excuse, Barnes.
- Agree...
- This is not acceptable. You understand?
- Yes, I do, I do. I just... My wife is very...... ...............
- I saw that. Your wife is not my problem, Barnes. You are. Do not become ...............
- Eh?
- Okay. Good day to you, okay, Mister Matthew Barnes.
- Okay. .............. sir. 
Слушайте, может мне кто-нибудь объяснить фразу про prison friends?   ::

----------


## alexB

> - Why didn't you just say that it's John Gissing? Because you don't wanna look bad?
> - Honey, the man just got a toy....view of my ass, how much worse can I look? I just don’t wanna see ........ what the hell is going on? Do you mind? Okay, just be here. Be here.
> - Okay.
> - Okay.
> - Okay.
> - Wait here.
> - I will! 
> - I want the room to be cleaned immaculately. Absolutely fresh.
> - Hi, mister Fuiller...
> ...

  

> Слушайте, может мне кто-нибудь объяснить фразу про prison friends?

  Только, чур, потом не обижайся.
Мужики, в застенках, при отсутствии женского населения, делают иногда что? С другими мужиками, которым это не нравится?
Хотя может всё и не так.

----------


## E-learner

> Originally Posted by Оля  the man just got a toy....view of my ass

 According to http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0250716/quotes it's 
"the man just got a toilet's eye view of my ass".

----------


## Оля

> Только, чур, потом не обижайся.
> Мужики, в застенках, при отсутствии женского населения, делают иногда что? С другими мужиками, которым это не нравится?
> Хотя может всё и не так.

 Ну... мне, конечно, известно про такое явление... Я только не понимаю, каким образом упоминание о тюрьме имеет отношение к диалогу между данными мужчиной и женщиной. Мэтью не сидел в тюрьме - по крайней мере, в фильме об этом ни словечка. Да и не похоже, согласись. И какие такие у него могут быть prison friends, с какого боку там эта фраза, мне непонятно.   ::   
E-learner, great link, thanks.  ::  
P.S.  

> _- Yeah, he's a laugh. Come on, let's go._

 Кстати, люди, а что такое "he's a laugh"? "Он смешной/прикольный"?

----------


## alexB

Фильм вроде смешной, но не без Американского подхода к юмору, поэтому я допускаю такое грубое толкование этого диалога. Ну а насчёт тюрьмы? Есть такая фраза, например «Отвали, ты мне в тюрьме надоел!». Не обязательно срок отсиживать. Шутка просто. Линда – барышня с юмором, мне кажется.
На счёт _Yeah, he's a laugh_ я тоже интересуюсь. Хотелось-бы подробнее.

----------


## translationsnmru

> На счёт _Yeah, he's a laugh_ я тоже интересуюсь. Хотелось-бы подробнее.

 Вот что говорит "Словарь Долговязого чувака (TM)":
3 *somebody is a (good) laugh* _British English_ to be amusing and fun to be with
I like Peter - he's a good laugh.
(Longman's Dictionary of Contemporary English) 
Ну и Коллинз Кобилд подтверждает:
    6	laugh  
	If you describe someone as a laugh or a good laugh, you like them because they are amusing and fun to be with. (mainly BRIT) _Mickey was a good laugh and great to have in the dressing room._

----------


## Оля

> Вот что говорит "Словарь Долговязого чувака (TM)":
> 3 *somebody is a (good) laugh* _British English_ to be amusing and fun to be with
> I like Peter - he's a good laugh.
> (Longman's Dictionary of Contemporary English) 
> Ну и Коллинз Кобилд подтверждает:
>     6	laugh  
> 	If you describe someone as a laugh or a good laugh, you like them because they are amusing and fun to be with. (mainly BRIT) _Mickey was a good laugh and great to have in the dressing room._

 У меня таких нет.   ::   А можно их где-то нарыть в электронном виде и подключить к Лингво?  ::   
Here's another excerpt I need help with please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOr6iW95Bto 
- How about you, Travel dot com? What's your .............. have any cash ...?
- Oh my God! What did I say before we left the house? I said Hey Mat, should I go to the bank and get some cash? And you said no, we won't need cash because I've got a psycho asshole who's going to ferret my dizzy ass all around London. We don't need cash. 
- Okay, fine, (we?) said that. Okay. So (would you know??). What have we do? Tell me, babe. Tell me what to do - I'll do that.
- We've got to call somebody from home who'd wire us some cash. Honey, can you call your mom?
- No. I'm not calling my mother.
- Baby, we're in trouble.
- Fine. I'm not calling my mother. She's old, she's sick, and she's stupid. Think of someone else.

----------


## translationsnmru

> У меня таких нет.    А можно их где-то нарыть в электронном виде и подключить к Лингво?

 Можно купить. "Лонгман" на CD в своё время бесплатно прилагался к бумажным экземплярам. Ну, можно и скачать  :: . Вот к Лингво подключить - это вряд ли. Разве какой умелец озаботится тем, чтобы вытащить из словарей базу данных и перегнать в формат .lsd. Ну, или вручную набить все дефиниции  :: .   

> Моя попытка (пока не пришёл Кен    )
> - How about you, Travel dot com? What's your  (тут вообще непонятно. м.б. _excuse_?) have any cash on you?
> - Oh my God! What did I say before we left the house? I said Hey Mat, should I go to the bank and get some cash? And you said no, we won't need cash because I've got a (мне слышится: I've that)  psycho asshole who's going to ferret my dizzy ass all around London. We don't need cash. 
> - Okay, fine, you said that. Okay. So what d'you know? What do we do? Tell me, babe. Tell me what to do - I'll do that. (И т.д.)

----------


## alexB

> Моя попытка (пока не пришёл Кен  )
> - How about you, Travel dot com? What's your .............. have any cash ...?
> - Oh my God! What did I say before we left the house? I said Hey Mat, should I go to the bank and get some cash? And you said no, we won't need cash because I've got a psycho asshole who's going to ferret my dizzy ass all around London. We don't need cash. 
> - Okay, fine, (we?) said that. Okay. So (would you know??). What have we do? Tell me, babe. Tell me what to do - I'll do that.
> - We've got to call somebody from home who'd wire us some cash. Honey, can you call your mom?
> - No. I'm not calling my mother.
> - Baby, we're in trouble.
> - Fine. I'm not calling my mother. She's old, she's sick, and she's stupid. Think of someone else.

 Что я услышал:
-How about you, Travel dot com? What's your base, so how come you don’t have any cash on you ? (Этот отрывок есть на ссылке, которую дал выше *E-learner*, но excuse не впихивается туда, как его не прилаживай. Хотя, может и есть там этот excuse, (проглядывается после 100-го прослушивания), но тогда  перед ним чего-то не хватает, возможно base? В субтитрах тоже не всегда слово в слово пишут то, что говорят на экране.)
- Oh my God! What did I say before we left the house? I said Hey Mat, should I go to the bank and get some cash? And you said no, we won't need cash because I've got a psycho asshole who's going to ferret my dizzy ass all around London. We don't need cash. 
- Okay, fine, you said that. Okay. good , okay. So what do we do now, what do we do? Tell me, babe. Tell me what to do - I'll do it.
- We've got to call somebody from home who can wire us some cash. You know, can you call your mom?
- No. I'm not calling my mother.
- Baby, we're in trouble.
- Fine. I'm not calling my mother. She's old, she's sick, and she's stupid. Think of someone else 
На счёт Travel dot com: наверное шутка, связанная с местными реалиями, которые, возможно, у всех там на слуху.
to ferret в значении, которое придается ему здесь, в своих словарях я не увидел.

----------


## Оля

> -How about you, Travel dot com? What's your base, so how come you don’t have any cash on you ? (Этот отрывок есть на ссылке, которую дал выше *E-learner*, но excuse не впихивается туда, как его не прилаживай.

 Я тоже там слышала base. А на той ссылке есть неточности, и не только в этом отрывке.   

> We've got to call somebody from home who can wire us some cash.

 Ну вот тут я точно не слышу никакого can...   

> to ferret в значении, которое придается ему здесь, в своих словарях я не увидел.

 Я тоже.   ::  
P.S. А что такое "*you* don’t have any cash *on you*"?

----------


## alexB

_А почему у тебя-то денег нет, подруга верная моя?_
Говоря о _can_ - нэйтивам не обязательно произносить все слова целиком. Они проглатывают звуков и слов иногда больше, чем озвучивают. 
Что же касается твоего призыва о помощи, после того, сколько времени ты тратишь, отвечая на их вопросы - непонятно!

----------


## translationsnmru

> P.S. А что такое "*you* don’t have any cash *on you*"?

 (have something) on you (on me, on him, on her, etc.) ~ "при себе", "с собой". Часто употребляющееся выражение. 
"Do you have any cash?"
"Not on me"
- У тебя есть деньги?
- С собой нет.

----------


## translationsnmru

По поводу _ferret_:
7. to harry, worry, or torment: _His problems ferreted him day and night._
(Random House Webster's Unabridged Dictionary)
Похоже на правду, нет?
Есть ещё 
3. to drive out by using or as if using a ferret (often fol. by out): _to ferret rabbits from their burrows; to ferret out enemies._ (там же), но это подразумевает, что кого-то выгоняют/выживают _откуда-то_ (из укрытия и т.п.) (типа "выкурить из норы").

----------


## E-learner

> У меня таких нет.    А можно их где-то нарыть в электронном виде и подключить к Лингво?

 Collins Cobuild - http://traduko.lib.ru/dics_en_en.html
LDCE (Longman's Dictionary of Contemporary English) тоже существует, но его сложнее найти. Вместо него можно там же взять примерно того же плана OALD (Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary). 
А LDCE лучше найти настоящий: картинки, озвучка примеров, поиск, вообще удобный и приятный словарь.

----------


## translationsnmru

И кстати, Оля, я думаю, лучше заменить _English natives_  на _native English speakers_, потому что я бы лично понял _English natives_ как "урождённые англичане".

----------


## Оля

[quote=E-learner][quote="Оля":2hcr01qc]
У меня таких нет.   ::   А можно их где-то нарыть в электронном виде и подключить к Лингво?  ::  [/quote]
Collins Cobuild - [url="http://traduko.lib.ru/dics_en_en.html"]http://traduko.lib.ru/dics_en_en.html[/url]
LDCE (Longman's Dictionary of Contemporary English) тоже существует, но его сложнее найти. Вместо него можно там же взять примерно того же плана OALD (Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary). 
А LDCE лучше найти настоящий: картинки, озвучка примеров, поиск, вообще удобный и приятный словарь.[/quote:2hcr01qc]
Спасибочки.   ::     

> И кстати, Оля, я думаю, лучше заменить _English natives_  на _native English speakers_, потому что я бы лично понял _English natives_ как "урождённые англичане".

 Спасибочки.   ::

----------


## doninphxaz

> I said Hey Mat, should I go to the bank and get some cash? And you said no, we won't need cash because I've got a psycho asshole who's going to ferret my dizzy ass all around London.

 Здесь хотят сказать не «ferret», а «ferry» в смысле «возить».  Действительно звучит как ferret.  Либо актриса просто не так сказала, либо произнесла после слова glottal stop, что можно воспринять как «т».

----------


## E-learner

> What's your base,

 I think it's
"What's your base excuse"   

> Originally Posted by alexB  We've got to call somebody from home who can wire us some cash.   Ну вот тут я точно не слышу никакого can...

 Короткое c'n там есть.

----------


## Ken Watts

I can hear how you might think it's "base" but after several listens, here is what I hear:  

> -How about you, Travel dot com? What's your bitch? Do something, you don’t have any cash on you! 
> - Oh my God! What did I say before we left the house? I said Hey Mat, should I go to the bank and get some cash? And you said no, we won't need cash because I've got a psycho asshole who's going to ferret my dizzy ass all around London. We don't need cash. 
> - Okay, fine, you said that. Okay. good , okay. So what do we do now, what do we do? Tell me, babe. Tell me what to do - I'll do it.
> - We've got to call somebody from home who can wire us some cash. I know, can you call your mom?
> - No. I'm not calling my mother.
> - Baby, we're in trouble.
> - Fine. I'm not calling my mother. She's old, she's sick, and she's stupid. Think of someone else.

 In this case "bitch" means "complaint" http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bitch

----------


## alexB

The thing is this site http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0250716/quotes has that line written down and it goes like this: “How about you, Travel dot com? What's your excuse? How come don't have any cash on you?”
As I understand it “What's your bitch?” may mean “What's your problem?” Right? And it’s almost the same as What's your excuse? in that case. What’s the meaning of “Do something, you don’t have any cash on you!” then?  Not that I’m going to argue with a native speaker but something is strange here. What really is and what I hear may differ but there must be common sense at least. Or not necessarily in movies?

----------


## translationsnmru

> What's your bitch? Do something, you don’t

 Now that you've typed it out, I tend to agree  :: .

----------


## Ken Watts

> The thing is this site http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0250716/quotes has that line written down and it goes like this: “How about you, Travel dot com? What's your excuse? How come don't have any cash on you?”

 Yes, I saw that site and quote, but no matter how many times I listened, I could not hear "excuse" nor "How come" nor a question in that last sentence. The actor does say it very fast, and it is hard to hear it, but I wrote what I heard. If you read the text on the bottom of the page at that site you can see that they invite you to "report errors and omissions on this page to the IMDb database managers." I don't think they wrote these quotes from a script, but somebody just wrote what they thought they heard.  

> As I understand it “What's your bitch?” may mean “What's your problem?” Right?

 Yes.  

> And it’s almost the same as What's your excuse?

 Well depending on the context, it could be.  

> in that case. What’s the meaning of “Do something, you don’t have any cash on you!” then?  Not that I’m going to argue with a native speaker but something is strange here. What really is and what I hear may differ but there must be common sense at least. Or not necessarily in movies?

 Well you could also write these as two sentences:  "Do something.  You don't have any cash on you!" He lashes back at her telling her to "do something" about it, and points out that she also doesn't "have any cash" on her.

----------


## Оля

Thank you.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vJDUUvMNL0  _- Okay, I called my brother, but it's gonna take about thirty minutes to get the cash, so we have to be patient.
- Your brother? You called your brother?
- Here we go. What did you want me to do? ........night? .......know my dad .................... (with no access to your company?). So yes, I did, I called my brother.
- Fine. Just you don't know? It's four in the morning there, you know? ......... up with, what he was doing.
- He's taking care of it.
-..................
- Oh, stop it.
-.................._  
I'm still not 100% sure about this one, since only alexB helped me with it, and he's not a native. viewtopic.php?p=199642#p199642

----------


## alexB

> _- Okay, I called my brother, but it's gonna take about thirty minutes to get the cash, so we have to be patient.
> - Your brother? You called your brother?
> - Here we go. What did you want me to do? ........night? .......know my dad .................... (with no access to your company?). So yes, I did, I called my brother.
> - Fine. Just you don't know? It's four in the morning there, you know? ......... up with, what he was doing.
> - He's taking care of it.
> -..................
> - Oh, stop it.
> -.................._

 - Okay, I called my brother, but it's gonna take about thirty minutes to get the cash, so we have to be patient.
- Your brother? You called your brother?
- Here we go. What did you want me to do? It’s the middle of the night, you know my dad does not answer the phone after 10 pm; we’ve no access to your company. So yes, I did, I called my brother.
- Fine. Just you don't know? It's four in the morning there, you know? You know who he was up with, what he was doing?
- He's taking care of it.
- Did he sound wasted?
- Oh, stop it.
- ‘Couse he’s doing the thing we can hear him drooling over the phone.  (Должно быть when he’s doing – при произношении пропущено when. Барнс интересуется, не был ли брательник пьяным или в наркотическом дурмане?

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Your translation is all correct alexB, except for the last line --  
Was he doing the thing where we can hear him drooling over the phone?  
It could also be "was he doing the thing when we can hear him..." It's really not important as far as meaning is concerned .... evidently, too, as only really the "w" is audible. That's rapid speech for you.  It comes out more as one really long word "wzzidointh'thingw'wecnir'imdroooolingovrth'phooon  e?" But he certainly did say "was" at the beginning of the utterance, as any native ear (or perhaps American) could tell you. 
Also, she said "doesn't" not "does not" and "we have" and not "we've," the latter being probably more typical of British speech.

----------


## alexB

> Was he doing the thing where we can hear him drooling over the phone?

 So there is a speech pattern according to which I could devise, say, the following phrase: “How do you like the thing where guys jump off a bridge with a rubber cord tied up to their legs?”

----------


## Ken Watts

> I'm still not 100% sure about this one, since only alexB helped me with it, and he's not a native. viewtopic.php?p=199642#p199642

 I think this is the one you mean, so here are my corrections and moved words:  

> Originally Posted by Оля  - Why didn't you just say that it's John Gissing? Because you don't wanna look bad?
> - Honey, the man just got a toilet's eye view of my ass, how much worse can I look? I just don’t wanna say anything until I figure out what the hell is going on? Do you mind? Okay, just be here. Be here.
> - Okay.
> - Okay.
> - Okay.
> - Wait here.
> - I will! 
> - I want the room to be cleaned immaculately. Absolutely fresh.
> - Hi, mister Fuller...
> ...

----------


## Ken Watts

This one incorporates corrections made by *alexB* and *Trzeci_Wymiar*. Mine are marked in red:  

> - Okay, I called my brother, but it's gonna take about thirty minutes to get the cash, so we have to be patient.
> - Your brother? You called your brother?
> - Here we go. What did you want me to do? It’s the middle of the night, you know my dad doesn't not answer the phone after 10 pm; we’ve no access to your company. So yes, I did, I called my brother.
> - Fine. Just you don't know. It's four in the morning there, you know. You don't know who he was up with, what he was doing.
> - He's taking care of it.
> - Did he sound wasted?
> - Oh, stop it.
> - Was he doing the thing where you can hear him drooling over the phone?
> - 'ahh!

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> Originally Posted by Trzeci_Wymiar  Was he doing the thing where we can hear him drooling over the phone?    So there is a speech pattern according to which I could devise, say, the following phrase: “How do you like the thing where guys jump off a bridge with a rubber cord tied up to their legs?”

 Certainly. This construction is _extremely_ common in everyday speech. People use it all the time.  
For instance, in Russian class today, I might have said, "Did you do the thing *where* we had to conjugate all those verbs?" or "What was that one thing *where* the book wanted us to make a dialogue about something?"

----------


## Оля

Thank you all.

----------


## Оля

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRNsBrUCHY8 
Это сцена, начиная с которой я не понимаю деталей сюжета. Гиссинг приходит к Барнсу и что-то ему предлагает замутить с немцами, пользуясь тем, что настоящих немцев никто в компании не знает (кроме их двоих). Но что он ему предлагает, я не понимаю.  _- Is your husband in? I need to see him. It's work related. Would you tell him John Gissing is here?
- You're John Gissing? 
- (I see you met my little lady ?)
- She's very special. I need to speak with you.
- Ice (for your head ?).
- Thank you. .........presentation you put on today. ...sneeky? ....
- ............
- Do you have any idea .......... 
bla bla bla bla bla_

----------


## alexB

-Is your husband in? I need to see him. It's work related. Would you tell him John Gissing is here?
- You're John Gissing?
- See you’ve met the little lady?
- She's very special. I need to speak with you.
- Ice for your head.
- Thank you. That was quite a presentation you put on today. Very sneaky when you wanna be.
When I’m forced to be.
-Do you have any idea what the consulting fee would have been on this deal if one or both of us had not been employees?
-No.
-Five million pounds, that’s conservative - less than half of one percent of the entire transaction.
-But we were employees of the company though, weren’t we? And the deal is done.
-Is it? The Germans are coming in tomorrow to meet Fuller and Hannigan for the very first time. You and I are the only ones that know them. If Fuller and Hannigan got scared at the eleventh hour and were made to feel that they could not close the deal without me they might be persuaded to a settlement on a consulting fee. I’m talking about a fifty-fifty split!
-I am an employee of the company, remember?
-You’re a glorified envelope licker bouncing when I’m offering you a way out.
-And I’m declining. I’m not looking to rock the boat. I’m looking to do a good job.
-In Detroit.
-Thank you. Bye now.
- Let me put it another way. Join in with me or I’ll queer the deal. There’s a hiccup in the paperwork. It’s good and buried but it’s there. If I exposed it to the Germans your precious acquisition would die on the vine. You give those papers a good look through and then call me Matthew. Memorable experience meeting you, missis Barnes. 
Если они устроят так, что Фулер и Хэнниган, в самый ответственный момент при заключении сделки, почувствуют свою неспособность довести её до конца, их можно будет убедить заплатить им (Барнсу и Гисингу, если они договорятся работать в паре) за консультационные услуги 5 млн. фунтов – 0,5% от суммы всей сделки. Барнс отказывается вступить в сговор. Гиссинг тогда грозит тем, что обнародует скрытые недочёты в бумагах и сделка провалится совсем.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The movie has been removed from YouTube  ::  So we can't help you any more, Olya, maybe time to change you sig?  ::

----------


## alexB

> The movie has been removed from YouTube  So we can't help you any more, Olya, maybe time to change you sig?

 Removed are only the earliest parts up to the 6th page of this thread, the later parts are still there including the one in question. You are being unkind to the girl with your delayed reaction.

----------


## translationsnmru

> The movie has been removed from YouTube  So we can't help you any more, Olya, maybe time to change you sig?

 Did you try the very first link in the very first post of the thread? :P
And you know, there are some people who, instead of uploading an entire film, upload the exact fragments they need help with and then remove them when the help is no longer needed?
In other words, try the curent fragment, i.e. the last link   ::   
P.S. Where have you been hiding?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Word. I swear, I clicked the link and it wasn't there! 
Now to work!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

OK, где проблема? alexb довольно ясно объяснил! Что ещё надо   ::  ? 
Только надо выяснить, что они говорят, что если бы они не были работниками компании, они могли работать как консулентами и получить много денег. Видимо тот человек хочет, что другой сделал того, как будто первый был необходимим как консулент.

----------


## Оля

> OK, где проблема? alexb довольно ясно объяснил! Что ещё надо   ? 
> Только надо выяснить, что они говорят, что если бы они не были работниками компании, они могли работать как консулентами и получить много денег. Видимо тот человек хочет, что другой сделал того, как будто первый был необходимим как консулент.

 Господи, неужели так трудно записать дословно на своем родном английском языке, ЧТО говорят актеры....   ::  Или хотя бы подправить/проверить то, что услышал alexB... Носители, я с вас поражаюсь (c).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Alexb wrote everything perfectly. Nothing to correct   ::  Do you need more help here or not?   ::  
I do not have time to read every single post in this topic, so sorry if you've already made your request clear.

----------


## Оля

> Do you need more help here or not? 
> I do not have time to read every single post in this topic, so sorry if you've already made your request clear.

 Of course I don't need help with the whole thread. I only need help with the latest (for the present time) excerpt in the thread. I really do not see what's so hard in listening to a short excerpt for a native. The latter one was quite long, by the way. Usually I ask to listen to a 30-40 seconds long video. But only _Russian natives_ and Ken help me so far.

----------


## Оля

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtN0WPsng8M 
What I hear:  _- Yes?
- Gwenyth, hi. Mathew Barnes. I'm sorry (for awaking?), but I need you help. There's a hiccup in the deal, a major hiccup, I don't know what to do.
- What are you talking about, Barnes? There can't be a hiccup.
- ..................
- ........ I don't care what it is. And I don't care what you do, just fix it. This deal ...... to close. Do you understand me? I am not gonna lose my job, because you couldn't close .......!
- Gwenyth, I don't think you understand.
- Barnes, hold your breath, ...... water, stand on your head - I don't care. Do whatever ...... have to do, but make the hiccup go away. Good night!_ 
Что такое hiccup? Какая-то заминка? Или из чего следует, что это "скрытые недочёты в бумагах"?

----------


## Lampada

> ...Что такое hiccup? Какая-то заминка? Или из чего следует, что это "скрытые недочёты в бумагах"?

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z83WWw3WtpE

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  ...Что такое hiccup? Какая-то заминка? Или из чего следует, что это "скрытые недочёты в бумагах"?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z83WWw3WtpE

 И что? При чем тут эти младенцы?   ::   Я знаю, что hiccup - это икота, но в фильме-то это слово явно в другом значении употребляется.

----------


## Lampada

> ...  Я знаю, что hiccup - это икота, но в фильме-то это слово явно в другом значении употребляется.

 "*hiccup* 
Noun
1. a spasm of the breathing organs with a sharp coughlike sound 
2. hiccups the state of having such spasms 
3.* Informal   a minor difficulty* "

----------


## sperk

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtN0WPsng8M 
> What I hear:  _- Yes?
> - Gwenyth, hi. Mathew Barnes. I'm sorry (for awaking?), but I need you help. There's a hiccup in the deal, a major hiccup, I don't know what to do.
> - What are you talking about, Barnes? There can't be a hiccup.
> - Well it has to do with the Asian recession...the debt here that the Germans took on
> - ........ I don't care what it is. And I don't care what you do, just fix it. This deal .has..... to close. Do you understand me? I am not gonna lose my job, because you couldn't close the damn thing.......!
> - Gwenyth, I don't think you understand.
> - Barnes, hold your breath, (looking?)* down on the .... water, stand on your head - I don't care. Do whatever ...... have to do, but make the hiccup go away. Good night!_ 
> *sounds like "looking" though that would be grammatically incorrect. 
> Что такое hiccup? Какая-то заминка? Или из чего следует, что это "скрытые недочёты в бумагах"?

 The hiccup...apparently these two are planning some sort financial deal but now the man realizes that the Asian recession and the German's getting into debt is going to make that deal more difficult to complete. The man is using hiccup somewhat ironically (perhaps because he knew the woman would get mad) as the problem appears to be more than a mere hiccup.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Оля  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtN0WPsng8M 
> What I hear:  _- Yes?
> - Gwenyth, hi. Mathew Barnes. I'm sorry to wake you, but I need you help. There's a hiccup in the deal, a major hiccup, and I don't know what to do.
> - What are you talking about, Barnes? There can't be a hiccup.
> - Well it has to do with the Asian recession...the debt here that the Germans took on
> - ........ I don't care what it is. And I don't care what you do, just fix it. This deal .has..... to close. Do you understand me? I am not gonna lose my job, because you couldn't close this damn thing.......!
> - Gwenyth, I don't think you understand.
> - Barnes, hold your breath, drink a gallon of water, stand on your head - I don't care. Do whatever it is you have to do, but make the hiccup go away. Good night!_ 
> *sounds like "looking" though that would be grammatically incorrect. 
> Что такое hiccup? Какая-то заминка? Или из чего следует, что это "скрытые недочёты в бумагах"?   The hiccup...apparently these two are planning some sort financial deal but now the man realizes that the Asian recession and the German's getting into debt is going to make that deal more difficult to complete. The man is using hiccup somewhat ironically (perhaps because he knew the woman would get mad) as the problem appears to be more than a mere hiccup.

 hiccupp is used figuratively here, it means something is not going smooth; like hiccups! She gives him all the tips to remove hiccups (sarcastically), as she doesn't care what it is and how he fixes it.   

> But only Russian natives and Ken help me so far.

 Well, I was trying to help on the previous excerpt.... I don't see why you had to get all offended, I listened to the excerpt and alexb had transcribed it correctly, nothing more to say apart from clarify a few things!

----------


## alexB

My minor additions:
- Yes?
- Gwenyth, hi. Mathew Barnes. I'm sorry to wake you, but I need your help. There's a hiccup in the deal, a major hiccup, and I don't know what to do.
- What are you talking about, Barnes? There can't be a hiccup.
- Well it has to do with the Asian recession...the debt here that the Germans took on
- Barnes, I don't care what it is. And I don't care what you do, just fix it. This deal has....
- Gwenyth, it’s not that simple.
.... to close. Do you understand me? I am not gonna lose my job, because you couldn't close this damn thing!
- Gwenyth, I don't think you understand.
- Barnes, hold your breath, drink a gallon of water, stand on your head - I don't care. Do whatever it is you have to do, but make the hiccup go away. Good night!

----------


## Оля

Thanks to all. But I'll be back soon.   ::

----------


## Ken Watts

A few more corrections that I hear:  

> -Is your husband in? I need to see him. It's work related. Would you tell him John Gissing is here?
> - You're John Gissing?
> - See you’ve met the little lady.
> - She's very special. I need to speak with you.
> - Ice for your head.
> - Thank you. That was quite a presentation you put on today. Very sneaky when you wanna be.
> - When I’m forced to be.
> -Do you have any idea what the consulting fee would have been on this deal if one or both of us had not been employees?
> -No.
> ...

----------


## Ken Watts

> - Well it has to do with the Asian recession...there's a debt here that the Germans took on

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Ken. 
Вот еще один: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyLPBauob1M 
Тут я вообще ничего не понимаю. Ну то есть, я слышу какие-то отдельные слова и понимаю, что они говорят про какие-то танцы, чечетку, что ли. И больше ничего. 
It's 35 seconds long.

----------


## Lampada

- I just think at some point you've got to reevaluate you game plan and know to walk away from certain dreams.
- What are you talking about?
- I wanted to be a top dancer.
- We are not going to do a top dancing or something like this right here, are we, beib?
- I know.  Sounds ridiculous in retrospect, but I knew to walk away from that dream. I walked away from an education. 
- You were going for master's degree in dance theory.  There is no theory there!  It's insane! People either dancing or they are not. There is no theory there.  Not one that needs eight years of college.
- I am just saying that maybe now it's time that you reevaluate where you're going in life.

----------


## конокрад

I just think at some point you gotta reevaluate your game plan and know when to walk away from certain dreams.
- What are you talking about?
- I wanted to be a tap-dancer.
- We're not going to do the tap-dance thing right now right here, are we, babe?
- I know. Sounds ridiculous in retrospect, but I knew to walk away from that dream. I walked away from an education.
- You were going for a master's degree in dance theory. There's no theory there! It's insane! People are dancing or they're not. There's no theory there. Not one that needs eight years of college.
- I am just saying maybe now is the time to reevaluate where you're going in life.

----------


## alexB

My 2 cents as *sperk* says:
I just think at some point you gotta reevaluate your game plan and know when to walk away from certain dreams.
- What are you talking about?
- I wanted to be a tap-dancer.
- We're not gonna do the tap-dance thing right now right here, are we, babe?
- I know. Sounds ridiculous in retrospect, but I knew to walk away from that dream. I walked away from that education. (from that dream, from that education)
- You were going for a master's degree in dance theory. There's no theory there! It's insane! People are dancing or they're not. There's no theory there. Not one that needs eight years of college.
- I am just saying maybe now is the time to reevaluate where you're going in life.

----------


## sperk

> My 2 cents as *sperk* says:

 I don't know if you want to be using "my 2 cents" here. "My 2 cents" is used when stating an opinion or giving your thoughts on a subjective matter whereas transcribing a film scene is objective: it's either right or wrong.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> My 2 cents as *sperk* says:
> I just think at some point you gotta reevaluate your game plan and know when to walk away from certain dreams.
> - What are you talking about?
> - I wanted to be a tap-dancer.
> - We're not gonna do the tap-dance thing right now right here, are we, babe?
> - I know. Sounds ridiculous in retrospect, but I knew to walk away from that dream. I walked away from an education. (from that dream, from that education)
> - You were going for a master's degree in dance theory. There's no theory there! It's insane! People are dancing or they're not. There's no theory there. Not one that needs eight years of college.
> - I am just saying maybe now is the time to reevaluate where you're going in life.

 I am pretty sure she is saying "an education". "To be a tap dancer" is the dream, but that is not an education. "Dance theory" is the education, and without mention of it earlier jusitfies the indefinete article.

----------


## Оля

Thanks, guys. 
The next one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxrCs6vUr_s  _- Excuse me?
- Touch me. I need to be touched.
- What do you mean – touch you?
- .... please! I'm only a human. I need to be touched.
- Touch you? Okay, one... One ..??.. touch. Oh God, this is so ...??
- It's good, it's good, touch me again.
- Okay, okay. One more. ...??... Okay, one more 'cause you ..??... nice. Okay. Okay. Let's ..??
- I can't live my life like this anymore. I am dying to feel what there is to feel! (I don't understand this phrase).
- Okay, wait, wait.
- ??does not looks like you want me, ..??
- Okay, yeah...
- You see, it has popped out.
- Yeah...
- Can I kiss it?
- No! Don't kiss it.
- Please!
- No! Don't kiss it! Don't... Don't kiss it please! Don't! Don't kiss it! 
- Oh my God!
- No, no, no! (She's trying to?) kiss it, babe! (She's trying to?) kiss it!
- I know, I am so sorry! I am so sorry, ...??... I have a ..??..
- ............??
- ..... (I know, she speaks Spanish here)
- She wanted to kiss it! And I wouldn't let her! It's not my fault! She's some crazy ..??.. (sinny?) nun!_

----------


## alexB

_Excuse me?
- Touch me. I need to be touched.
- What do you mean – touch you?
- .... please! I'm only a human. I need to be touched.
- Touch you? Okay, one... one quick touch. Oh God, this is so nice ...??
- It's good, it's good, touch me again.
- Okay, okay. One more, two is my limit though Okay, one more 'cause,  'cause you put us up and everything.You’ve been nice, okay. Oh, okay. That’s my limit, okay.
- I can't live my life like this anymore. I am dying to feel what there is to feel! (Я умираю от невозможности чувствовать то, что может чувствовать простой человек – не монах).
- Okay, wait, wait.
-He does not look like he wants me to, eh?
- Okay, yeah...
- You see, it has popped out.
- Yeah...
- Can I kiss it?
- No! Don't kiss it.
- Please!
- No! Don't kiss it! Don't... Don't kiss it please! Don't! Don't kiss it! 
- Oh my God!
- No, no, no! She's trying to kiss it, babe! She's trying to kiss it!
- I know, I am so sorry! I am so sorry, me...I am a sinner, I am a nun...
- ..... (I know, she speaks Spanish here)
- She’s a sinner; she’s a sinner. Honey, she wanted to kiss it! And I wouldn't let her! It's not my fault! She's some crazy horny sinning nun!_

----------


## Ken Watts

> _Excuse me?
> - Touch me. I need to be touched.
> - Wha wha what do you mean – touch you?
> - Don't think badly of me please! I'm only a human. I need to be touched.
> - Touch you? Okay, one... one quick touch. Oh! Oh God, this is so nice ...?? (maybe: Good)
> - It's good, it's good, touch me again.
> - Okay, okay. One more, two is my limit though. Okay, one more 'cause,  'cause you put us up and everything.You’ve been nice, okay. Oh, okay. That’s my limit, okay.
> - I can't live my life like this anymore. I am dying to feel what there is to feel! (she really wants to feel what it is like doing a sexual act with a man)
> - Okay, wait, wait.
> ...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by alexB  _Excuse me?
> - Touch me. I need to be touched.
> - Wha wha what do you mean – touch you?
> - Don't think badly of me please! I'm only a human. I need to be touched.
> - Touch you? Okay, one... one quick touch. Oh! Oh God, this is so nice ...?? (maybe: Good)
> - It's good, it's good, touch me again.
> - Okay, okay. One more, two is my limit though. Okay, one more 'cause,  'cause you put us up and everything.You’ve been nice, okay. Oh, okay. That’s my limit, okay.
> - I can't live my life like this anymore. I am dying to feel what there is to feel! (she really wants to feel what it is like doing a sexual act with a man)
> - Okay, wait, wait.
> ...

 Only one minor correction, I think it makes more sense!  ::

----------


## Ken Watts

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by alexB  _
> - Okay, wait, wait.
> -He does not look like he wants me to wait?_

 Only one minor correction, I think it makes more sense!  :: [/quote:2rxr32qe]+1, yes I hear it now. Even though I listened to the excerpt several times, I didn't catch that one. It goes to show that transcribing dialogue is not that easy even for natives. I spent more time on the "Oh"s and the "Don't"s and didn't pay enough attention to that part.

----------


## Оля

Thank you, guys.
The next excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh3J37wpZPE
I hear the following:  _- [Linda, stop,] I can explain this, okay?
- You were getting blown by a nun, how can you explain that?
- Okay, Linda, will you just stop,...
- I take a shower for a five minutes, I come out ...... nun! It's a ...... (thing?)!
- I know, I know, it looks bad, but it's not what you thought. And what was I supposed to do? I got ......
- ...??.... let her blow you!
- I didn't ....... I got scared. I thought ..........
- ............??
- .................. Honest! We've been married ten years, I've been never cheaty on you. I wouldn't start now with a nun! ........ something!_

----------


## E-learner

_- [Linda, stop,] I can explain this, okay?
- You were getting blown by a nun, how can you explain that?
- Okay, Linda, will you just stop for one second?
- I take a shower for five minutes, I come out and you are committing adultery with a nun! It's disgusting!
- I know, I know, it looks bad, but it's not what you thought. And what was I supposed to do? I got flustered!
- You got flustered?? And then you let her blow you!
- I didn't want to offend her. I got scared. I thought offending her would be like... a disgrace to the church or something.
- You're Jewish!
- That's the point, babe, I didn't know the rules, I was thinking on my feet, honest! We've been married ten years, I've never cheated on you. I wouldn't start now, with a nun! (I would have to get) to it slowly, with a hooker or something!_

----------


## Ken Watts

I hear:  

> _I'd work into it slowly with a hooker or something!_

----------


## alexB

> _- I take a shower for about five minutes, I come out and you are committing adultery with a nun! It's disgusting!_

 Is there about here or not?

----------


## Ken Watts

> Originally Posted by E-learner  _- I take a shower for about five minutes, I come out and you are committing adultery with a nun! It's disgusting!_    Is there about here or not?

 Yes, she says it fast but it is there.

----------


## Оля

Это не вопрос, просто прикол. Обратите внимание на количество просмотров (у всех клипов).   ::   http://www.youtube.com/ptakowe 
Я сейчас совершенно случайно заметила.   ::

----------


## Оля

Help me with the next excerpts please! 
This one is very short. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzkkkJR-njA 
What I hear is: _- That was brilliant! It was! It was, I love that, I f*cking love that! "I am dying to feel what there is to feel". I see, baby, you do not have fun. That was brilliant.
- That wasn't fun, that was work._ 
This one is more difficult to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXkvQyP1OIk 
What I hear is: _- .........
- .... blown by a virgin?
- Hey, Linda, I didn't get blown, okay? .......your own head... At best – at best! – I was...... I have news for you: that nun is no virgin.
- Oh, (then?) it's okay then. Don't worry about it.
- ..... trouble! ...........
- What are you gonna do? .........?
- Beeing serious. He's trying to break our spirits! This is not good. Okay? ............. Why, why?_ 
Thanks!

----------


## rockzmom

> Help me with the next excerpts please!

 
First One _- That was brilliant! It was! It was, I love that, I f*cking love that! "I am dying to feel what there is to feel".[s:3ofayt6v]I[/s:3ofayt6v] [s:3ofayt6v]s[/s:3ofayt6v]See, baby, you do [s:3ofayt6v]not[/s:3ofayt6v]know how  to have fun. That was brilliant.
- That wasn't fun, that was work._ 
This one is more difficult to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXkvQyP1OIk 
Second One
-He is trying to set me up. That has to be it. He is trying to break me. 
-By getting you blown by a virgin?
- Hey, Linda, I didn't get blown, okay?  If you need to call it something for your own head at best, AT BEST, I was compromised. And I have news for you, that nun is no virgin. 
-Oh, then it's okay, then. Don't worry about it.
-This guy Gissing is trouble! "We?" have to be on guard. It’s gonna to get worse.
- What are you gonna do? Fondle a choir boy?
- I'm being serious. He's trying to break our spirits! This is not good. Okay? He's trying to make us look bad at every turn. But why? Why?

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by Оля  Help me with the next excerpts please!   
> First One _- That was brilliant! It was! It was, I love that, I f*cking love that! "I am dying to feel what there is to feel".[s6ykz2qp]I[/s6ykz2qp] [s6ykz2qp]s[/s6ykz2qp]See, baby, you do [s6ykz2qp]not[/s6ykz2qp]know how  to have fun. That was brilliant.
> - That wasn't fun, that was work._ 
> This one is more difficult to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXkvQyP1OIk 
> Second One
> -He is trying to set me up. That has to be it. He is trying to break me. 
> -By getting you blown by a virgin?
> - Hey, Linda, I didn't get blown, okay?  If you need to call it something for your own head at best, AT BEST, I was compromised. And I have news for you, that nun is no virgin. 
> -Oh, well then it's okay, then. Don't worry about it.
> ...

----------


## Ken Watts

I hear "spirit" in the singular:  

> Originally Posted by rockzmom        Originally Posted by Оля  He's trying to break our spirit!

----------


## doninphxaz

> I hear "spirit" in the singular:

 I hear "spirits" in the plural.  It doesn't really make a difference in meaning whether it's singular or plural, though, in this context.

----------


## Оля

Thanks a lot, guys!
Another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dR3PHtW8yI  _- So, it seems that all (internal?) business is settled. ....... big fish. ....... (City Corp. of?) Germany.
- Yes, which we are pretty shortly ..... on a presentation ........ Matthew Barnes who is the American (who?) has been working with Germans.
- Are we going to be okay with this man? I have promissed the ..... that it will happen. And that means, at any price it must happen.
- Absolutely, Francois. Listen, I can assure you, we are fine with this Barnes. He's a company man, ........ Chicago ...... personally.
- And you're sure he's better for this than... what's the (bond?) .... name? Gizzing?
- Gissing. Without a doubt. I just don't see Gissing (sitting well with the Germans??) ........ right man, but he is unpredictable. I just don't see Gissing ..... deal with the Germans. Not .... point in his career._

----------


## doninphxaz

- So, it seems that all internal business is settled. *And that of course leaves the* big fish, *our merger with Cinecorps* of Germany.
- Yes, which we are pretty shortly *gonna hear a presentation on from*  Matthew Barnes, who is the American who has been working with *the* Germans.
- Are we going to be okay with this man? I have promissed the *board* that it will happen. And that means at any price it must happen.
- Absolutely, Francois. Listen, I can assure you, we are fine with this Barnes. He's a company man, *you know, through and through.  I met with him in* Chicago *and I put him on this* personally.
- And you're sure he's better for this than... *um... oh,* what's the *burned out one's name* name? Gizzing?
- Gissing. Without a doubt. I just don't see Gissing sitting well with the Germans. *I wish it wasn't true:  he's a bright* man, but he is unpredictable. I just don't see Gissing *clinching the* deal with the Germans. Not *at this* point in his career.

----------


## Оля

I had some technical problems with the movie... But now it is all right.  ::  
As always, here's another excerpt please! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWDigSnIIg 
I hear the follow: _- This was my father's chair at his office ....... chairman of 'IBM Europe'. .... boy ..... watch my father. (And the dream?) Now I bring it to here, in my office. .... important business once the acquisition is complete. This is a chair og great luck and power.
- That's a great chair, Francois. May I sit in it?
- Absolutely not!
- Good. Well, (if that's it?), then I'll... just check up on the presentation._

----------


## rockzmom

-This was my father's chair *in* his office *when he was* chairman of 'IBM Europe'.  *I would sit there as a*  boy *in the chairman's office and* watch my father and *day*dream. Now I bring it to here, in my office *where I will do* important business once the acquisition is complete. This is a chair o*f* great luck and power.
- That's a great chair, Francois. May I sit in it?
- Absolutely not!
- Good. Well, if that's it, then I'll... just check up on the presentation.

----------


## Оля

Thank you, rockzmom. 
Shouldn't it be "when he was *a* chairman"?

----------


## doninphxaz

> Shouldn't it be "when he was *a* chairman"?

 No. there is only one chairman at a time, so we wouldn't say "a chairman" in this context.

----------


## Оля

The next one please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8NZmEzYD0U  _- Gwyneth, I want you to know I'm quite concerned about these news .... your marriage.
- Oh, Francois, thank you for your concern. Yes. Well... It has been ..... time. Yes, you know, I... Well, Nigel just decided that enough was enough. ........ been some fighting, of course.
- Let's just be sure that this will not getting away (of your over seen the take over??). As I say, quite concern.
- No, no. .....................??_ 
Кстати, может кто-нибудь перевести на русский, о чем они говорят? Я только понимаю, что речь идет о ее свадьбе.   ::  А смысл предложения "well... yes, you know... well.... yes и т.п." я не понимаю вообще. Ну и остальное тоже  ::  
Спасибо!

----------


## rockzmom

> The next one please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8NZmEzYD0U  _- Gwyneth, I want you to know I'm quite concerned about thIS news I HEAR OF your marriage.
> - Oh, Francois, thank you for your concern. Yes. Well... It has been A...A RATHER TOUGH time. Yes, you know. Well, Nigel just decided that enough was enough. WELL THERE('S?) been some fighting, of course.
> - Let's just be sure that this will not get IN THE WAY of your overSEEING the takeover? As I say, I'M quite concernED.
> - No, no. NO, FRANCOIS NO WORRIES_ 
> Кстати, может кто-нибудь перевести на русский, о чем они говорят? Я только понимаю, что речь идет о ее свадьбе.   А смысл предложения "well... yes, you know... well.... yes и т.п." я не понимаю вообще. Ну и остальное тоже  
> Спасибо!

----------


## alexB

> Originally Posted by Оля  The next one please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8NZmEzYD0U  _- Gwyneth, I want you to know I'm quite concerned about thIS news I HEAR OF your marriage.
> - Oh, Francois, thank you for your concern. Yes. Well... It has been A...A RATHER TOUGH time. Yes, you know. Well, Nigel just decided that enough was enough. WELL THERE('S?) been some fighting, of course.
> - Let's just be sure that this will not get IN THE WAY of your overSEEING the takeover? As I say, I'M quite concernED.
> - No, no. NO, FRANCOIS NO WORRIES_ 
> Кстати, может кто-нибудь перевести на русский, о чем они говорят? Я только понимаю, что речь идет о ее свадьбе.   А смысл предложения "well... yes, you know... well.... yes и т.п." я не понимаю вообще. Ну и остальное тоже  
> Спасибо!

 - Гвинет, хочу что-бы ты знала, что я крайне обеспокоен этими слухами о твоём браке.
- О, Франсуа, спаcибо за заботу. Да, всё это было тяжело. Ну.., знаешь, в общем Найджел решил, что всему приходит конец. Конечно было много ссор.
- Давай договоримся, что всё это никак не повлияет на твою работу над объединением (сделкой). Как я и сказал, я крайне обеспокоен.
- Нет, нет, Франсуа, никаких беспокойств.

----------


## doninphxaz

Francois is being a jerk here.  First he expresses concern about her marriage.  She answers, thinking that he is offering her a bit of sympathy.  Then he makes it clear that he is only concerned about business.  I feel sorry for Gwyneth, and I haven't even seen the movie.

----------


## Оля

Большое спасибо.   ::

----------


## Оля

Guys, help me with the next excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjocZ1uDRFQ 
I hear the following: _- Oh, sh*t!
- What? What?
- What? He wired us 35 dollars.
- Oh, I can't believe it.
- Believe it. Believe it. You call that guy, you tell him you're in trouble, and he wires you just 35 goddamn dollars!
- What do you want me to do about it?
- I want you to admit that your brother is a loser and a stoner.
- Okay, my brother is a loser and a stoner.
- Thank you.
- Happy now?
- No, no. Now I want you to admit that sometimes late at night you call him and ...................
- Okay. Tell me again why we can't get money ....... account?
- Because this is a British bank. Our American bank in Chikago doesn't open ......... (to 5 o'clock?)
- Didn't you get them (live?) (battle?) .... your life speech?
- It's funny. You see? Still .... sense of humor. We can ....... tonight. Sh*t! ..........._

----------


## rockzmom

> Guys, help me with the next excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjocZ1uDRFQ 
> I hear the following: _- Oh, sh*t!
> - What? What?
> - What? He wired us 35 dollars.
> - Oh, I DON'T believe it.
> - Believe it. Believe it. You call THE guy, you tell him you're in trouble, and he wires US [s:3a366w5w]just[/s:3a366w5w] 35 goddamn dollars!
> - What do you want me to do about it?
> - I want you to admit that your brother is a loser and a stoner.
> - Okay, my brother is a loser and a stoner.
> ...

----------


## Оля

Hi everyone!   ::  
Sorry, I'm back in this thread.  ::   
Could someone help me with this video please? This cabby makes me crazy!!! Earlier I thought I understood British English much better than AmE!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gthRFvJK618  _- Hallo.
- Hi, Dexter, it's Matthew Barnes, the American from yestersday.
- ..... American .... (I can't get what this London cabby says!!!)
- The one who had dollars and no pounds. I'm sure you remember. The "flat rate" guy.
- Of course I remember you, Mr Flat Rate. ......... (??)
- I'm fine. I'm fine. Listen, we're (at the?) phone box just below Oxford Street. We need you to pick us up (and come?) take us to 101, High Street.
- What's that?
- (cabby) What's ........... (??)
- Gissing's address. I made him give it to me (back?)... when (we were?) in Chicago .......... problem.
- What about your .... presentation?
- (We need to?) find Gissing first. (Finally?) ....... ....... of you.
- ......... postal code.
- I don't have a postal code. I just know "101, High Street".
- (...? sounds like "Oh no") I'm not far away. I can come and pick you up. But ............. bla bla blaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... postal code ...........
- ....... Dexter. You have the Knowledge, I have ..... – that's all we need. Just come and .....
- .......
- What did he say?
- What did he say? He said your brother was a looser and a stoner._

----------


## Karras

> _- Hallo.
> - Hi, Dexter, it's Matthew Barnes, the American from yestersday.
> - Which American is that, mate? 
> - The one who had dollars and no pounds. I'm sure you remember. The "flat rate" guy.
> - Of course I remember you, Mr Flat Rate deal. (I am not sure about this bit but I think this is what he says.)
> - I'm fine. I'm fine. Listen, we're (at the?) phone box just below Oxford Street. We need you to pick us up (and come?) take us to 121, High Street.
> - What's that?
> - (cabby) 121 High Street? (actually sounds like 'igh street, what with his accent and all.)
> - Gissing's address. I made him give it to me back when we were in Chicago, when we get here there was a problem.
> ...

 Not 100% sure about all of this but it sounds about right.

----------


## alexB

> Originally Posted by Оля   _- Hallo.
> - Hi, Dexter, it's Matthew Barnes, the American from yestersday.
> - Which American is that, mate? 
> - The one who had dollars and no pounds. I'm sure you remember. The "flat rate" guy.
> - Of course I remember you, Mr Flat Rate deal. (I am not sure about this bit but I think this is what he says.)How are you?
> - I'm fine. I'm fine. Listen, we're in a phone box just below Oxford Street. We need you to pick us up and come take us to 121, High Street.
> - What's that?
> - (cabby) 121 High Street? (actually sounds like 'igh street, what with his accent and all.)
> - Gissing's address. I made him give it to me back when we were in Chicago, just in case when we get here there was a problem.
> ...

 I think you just missed it. I couldn’t make out those it's gotta be 30 or 40 and it's needle in the haystack bits, with all his British or what heavy accent, if one could call a native speaker’s accent heavy. Understanding this guy is the main trouble for me in this film

----------


## Karras

My apologies. I heard the "how are you?" and "just in case" bits but accidentally missed them when typing it out.   ::  I'm blaming it on tiredness, honest. 
I am English and I find his accent a  bit thick at times. I had to listen a few times to get it all.

----------


## Оля

Thanks, guys.
I only didn't understand the "I made him give it to me back _when we were in Chicago_" because Matthew and Gissing never met. Now I think that he means when _he and his wife_ were in Chicago... 
Another thing I don't understand is "to pick us up and *come take* us to 121, High Street". How come that these two verbs meet together without any "to" or something?

----------


## Karras

It's just colloqial I guess. 
It's pretty common to say things like "come take us", or "go get them". 
I suppose the correct way of saying it would be "come here and take us to ....." or "go there and get them". 
In this case, the word "come" is not really required at all but would probably work better as "come pick us up and take us".

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Karras. 
I need help with another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fa2iaU24Ow 
I can hear:  _- Hi. Is this the home of John Gissing?
- Yes, it is.
- It is! And you're his...
- His wife.
- His wife! His wife!
- He's gone now. Dead. Ten years. His name is... is not Gissing, (so easy? so is he?) It's Phil who (tooked??) ....... He used to have me ten... twelve times a day.
- Excuse me?
- He would take me like a bull (my take??) a puppy.
- Like a bull have a puppy...
- He was my bull. I was his puppy.
- Okay. I'm American so I ........ just move on. Okay. Bye._ 
Does the woman speak with a foreign accent?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Another thing I don't understand is "to pick us up and *come take* us to 121, High Street". How come that these two verbs meet together without any "to" or something?

 I think it's a mistake, but something that happens sometimes in normal, fast speech, and isn't noticed. I think the actor put the words out of order unintentionally. In normal conversation it's not a big deal because the brain of the listener makes the correction subconsciously. It's only when you stop and analyse what was said that you even notice. 
He should have said, "to come pick us up and take us to..." Like Karras said, it's quite common to omit 'here and' between 'come' and the next verb in a phrase like that. 
"Tina, come get some ham!"  
"Come finish your homework." 
"Come help me!"

----------


## alexB

> Thank you, Karras. 
> I need help with another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fa2iaU24Ow 
> I can hear:  _- Hi. Is this the home of John Gissing?
> - Yes, it is.
> - It is!
> - And you're his...
> - His wife.
> - His wife! His wife!
> - He's gone now. Dead. Ten years. His name is... is not Gissing, though, he’s Phrill Gdookt, John  Phrill Gdookt..(it’s her husband’s name, whatever it might be) He used to have me ten... twelve times a day.
> ...

 She must be German.

----------


## Karras

пожалуйста! (I think. I'm still very new at this.   ::   )   

> _- Hi. Is this the home of John Gissing?
> - Yes, it is.
> - It is!
> - And you're his...
> - His wife.
> - His wife! His wife!
> - He's gone now. Dead. Ten years. His name is... is not Gissing, though . It's Frielgdukt, John Frielgdukt. He used to have me ten... twelve times a day.
> - Excuse me?
> - He would take me like a bull might take a puppy.
> ...

 I think that about covers it. The name "John Frielgdukt" is an approximation. The surname at least is not any name I have heard but I think it is roughly what she says.   

> Does the woman speak with a foreign accent?

 Absolutely, yes. I am not so sure it is 100% authentic but I believe it is meant to be German. The name she gives also sounds vaguely German, though it all sounds comically over the top to me. 
Edit: Dammit! Beaten to it. I think my take on the surname is a bit closer though.   ::

----------


## Оля

Thanks so much, guys ::  
Here's the next one, really very short: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HJJxVSdLtA  _- (cabby) ...........
- I know. ........... five minutes. .......... have to wait........ I'm so nervous.
- Okay. Don't be nervous.
- I can't help it.
- ...... control. It's fine._

----------


## Karras

> _- (cabby) Couple more of those streets to check.
> - I know. I got the biggest presentation of my life, in about five minutes. (Something I can't make out, possibly the womans's name?), you'll have to wait. Hold these for me. I'm just so nervous.
> - Okay. Don't be nervous.
> - I can't help it.
> - Yeah, you got it under control. It's fine._

 I think

----------


## doninphxaz

> _- (cabby)Couple more of those streets to check.
> - I know. I got the biggest presentation of my life, in about five minutes. So we'll have to wait. Hold these for me. I'm just so nervous.
> - Okay. Don't be nervous.
> - I can't help it.
> - Yeah, you got it under control. It's fine._

 To the best I can tell, he is saying "So we'll have to wait," but it might be "So it'll have to wait" or "So you'll have to wait,"

----------


## Karras

> To the best I can tell, he is saying "So we'll have to wait," but it might be "So it'll have to wait" or "So you'll have to wait,"

 I think you're right. Listening to it again, I pretty sure it's "so you'll have to wait," directed at the cabbie (which would make much more sense than my previous assumption that he was telling the woman to wait for him while he did his presentation).

----------


## Оля

Thank you all.
But is it really "Hold *these* for me", and not "Hold *this* for me"?.. 
Another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os5vLe_8sr0 
I can hear:  _- Okay...
- Okay...
- Here you go, here you go. Here you go.
- It's the biggest day in my life.
- I know. Okay.
- Biggest day of your life. ...... day you got married? Hey? You wedding day, what about that? What about the day you first ......... your wife, that magic ....., what about that?
-  ... the biggest day of my life, business(-wide?).
- I know.
- You know that, right?
- Go! Yes.
- Thanks for the (input?).
- You're welcome._

----------


## Karras

I don't think it's entirely clear but I'd say "these". If nothing else, there is the fact that he gives her multiple items. I suppose he could have said "this" as in "this pile of things" but I'm not convinced.   

> _- Okay...
> - Okay...
> - Here you go, here you go. Here you go.
> - It's the biggest day in my life.
> - I know. Okay.
> - Biggest day of your life? What about the day you got married? Hey? You wedding day, what about that? What about the day you first laid eyes on your wife, that magic moment, what about that?
> -  I meant the biggest day of my life, businesswise.
> - I know.
> - You know that, right?
> ...

----------


## alexB

> _- (cabby)There's a couple more of High Streets to check.(I'm preatty sure it's High Streets here)
> - I know. I got the biggest presentation of my life, in about five minutes. So we'll have to wait. Hold these for me. I'm just so nervous.
> - Okay. Don't be nervous.
> - I can't help it.
> - Yeah, you got it under control. It's fine._

----------


## doninphxaz

> But is it really "Hold *these* for me", and not "Hold *this* for me"?..

 Yes, there is more than one item, so "these" works.

----------


## Оля

Thanks!
The last one for today (and I'll go to bed   ::  ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IBC86Wkj5Q 
I hear:  _- Okay, so the... The presentation... (...??...) very well. John, you did a wonderful job. I think François was okay with it. I am a little bemused about Barnes not showing up, but...
- You were there in my office ...??.. heard me tell him. Twelve o'clock sharp.
- Yes. I heard it. You made (it so?) quite clear. Twelve o'clock. 
- Gissing, what are you doing? Why are you in my chair?
- Your chair?.. Well, I... It's just...
- Nobody is to sit in this chair! Is that clear? This is my chair here, and I brought it from France, and I don't want anyone to sit in it! This is my chair! You see?_

----------


## Karras

> Originally Posted by doninphxaz      _- (cabby)There's a couple more of High Streets to check.(I'm preatty sure it's High Streets here)_

 Agreed. Although, the "of" is not likely in that case.

----------


## doninphxaz

> _- Okay...
> - Okay...
> - Here you go, here you go. Here you go.
> - It's the biggest day of my life.
> - I know. Okay.
> - Biggest day of your life? What about the day you got married? Hey? You wedding day, what about that? What about the day you first laid eyes on your wife, that magic moment, what about that?
> -  I meant the biggest day of my life, businesswise.
> - I know.
> - You know that, right?
> ...

----------


## Karras

> Thanks! _- Okay, so the... The presentation errr, went very well. John, you did a wonderful job. I think François was okay with it. I am a little bemused about Barnes not showing up, but...
> - You were there in my office, Gwyneth. You heard me tell him. Twelve o'clock sharp.
> - Yes. I heard it. You made yourself quite clear. Twelve o'clock. 
> - Gissing, what are you doing? Why are you in my chair?
> - Your chair?.. Well, I... It's just...
> - Nobody is to sit in this chair! Is that clear? This is my chair here, and I brought it from France, and I don't want anyone to sit in it! This is my chair! You see?_

----------


## doninphxaz

> Thanks! _- Okay, so the... The presentation errr, went very well. John, you did a wonderful job. I think François was okay with it. I am a little bemused about Barnes not showing up, but...
> - You were there in my office, Gwyneth. You heard me tell him. Twelve o'clock sharp.
> - Yes. I heard you. You made yourself quite clear. Twelve o'clock. 
> - Gissing, what are you doing? Why are you in my chair?
> - Your chair?.. Well, I... It's just...
> - Nobody is to sit in this chair! Is that clear? This is my chair here, and I brought it from France, and I don't want anyone to sit in it! This is my chair! You see?_

----------


## Оля

Thanks again!   ::   
Now, the next one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3rxw4GOpUc  _- So, what are your thoughts on the presentation, François?
- It was good. Good presentation. Solid. Just don't sit in my chair, yes?
- Yes. Absolutely.
- I think ......... very precise ......
- Thank you. Is it lunch time?_

----------


## alexB

> Thanks again!    
> Now, the next one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3rxw4GOpUc  _- So, what are your thoughts on the presentation, François?
> - It was good. Good presentation. Solid. Just don't sit in my chair, yes?
> - Yes. Absolutely.
> - I think ......... very precise ......
> - Thank you. Is it lunch time?_

 - So, what were your thoughts on the presentation, François?
- It was good. Good presentation. Solid. Just don't sit in my chair, yes?
- Yes. Absolutely.
- I think we’ll all consider that a very precise dictum, from here on it. (_from here on it_ may be something like _from now on_ or I'm just mistaken)
- Thank you. Is it lunch time?

----------


## Karras

> _- So, what were your thoughts on the presentation, François?
> - It was good. Good presentation. Solid. Just don't sit in my chair, yes?
> - Yes. Absolutely.
> - I think we'll all consider that a very precise dictum, from here on in.
> - Thank you. Is it lunch time?_

 I believe it is "dictum" she says, though "dictate" might also fit (either way, it's not how people commonly speak). I think her mouth movement suggests "dictum". 
Oh well, beaten again.   ::

----------


## Оля

Thank you both so much! 
Alex, а как перевести вот эту фразу - "I think we'll all consider that a very precise dictum" ? Это к вопросу про кресло относится? Типа, мы все очень хорошо поняли, что в нем никому не разрешается сидеть? Или это вообще про другое?.. 
P.S. С некоторых пор в интернете существуют русские субтитры к этому фильму. Так вот, там эта фраза переведена так: _Я думаю, судья сделал очень точное замечание_.   ::

----------


## alexB

> Thank you both so much! 
> Alex, а как перевести вот эту фразу - "I think we'll all consider that a very precise dictum" ? Это к вопросу про кресло относится? Типа, мы все очень хорошо поняли, что в нем никому не разрешается сидеть? Или это вообще про другое?.. 
> P.S. С некоторых пор в интернете существуют русские субтитры к этому фильму. Так вот, там эта фраза переведена так: _Я думаю, судья сделал очень точное замечание_.

 "Я думаю, что с сего момента и дальше, это будет для нас чёткой директивой." Так наверное.
Про кресло конечно. Прикол в том, что сначала он отрешенно отвечает на вопрос, касающийся презентации, но мысль о  поруганном кресле беспокоит его гораздо больше и в итоге, плевать на презентацию, главное -  "помните о кресле, сволочи!". 
Русский перевод к нерусским фильмам – это порой весело!

----------


## Оля

Another one please.   ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDWBVJjjdoQ 
I can hear: _- Oh, I... I have to run, I need to find out what ........ Barnes. ..............
- Yes, but perhaps ............... so find him by Monday. We need him to give us a report .......... deal.
- Yes, I'm sure I will. 
- Oh (or "you know"?), Jiles, I... I'm beginning to think that replacing Gissing ......... Barnes on this acquisition might be a mistake.
- No, no, no. It's not a mistake at all. I'm sure Barnes will be fine. There's no way I'm gonna let Gissing get a credit for this._

----------


## alexB

> - Oh, I... I have to run, I need to find out what’s become of Barnes, I’m a bit worried. 
> - Yes, but perhaps you’ll manage to find him by Monday. We need him to give us a report on the finances for this deal.
> - Yes, I'm sure I will. 
> - Oh (or "you know"?), Jiles, I... I'm beginning to think that replacing Gissing and letting Barnes run this acquisition might be a mistake.
> - No, no, no. It's not a mistake at all. I'm sure Barnes will be fine. There's no way I'm gonna let Gissing get a credit for this.

----------


## Karras

> Originally Posted by Оля  - Oh, I... I have to run, I need to find out what’s become of Barnes, I’m a bit worried. 
> - Yes, but perhaps you’ll manage to find him by Monday. We need him to give us a report on the finances for this deal.
> - Yes, I'm sure I will. 
> - You know, Giles, I... I'm beginning to think that replacing Gissing and letting Barnes run this acquisition might be a mistake.
> - No, no, no. It's not a mistake at all. I'm sure Barnes will be fine. There's no way I'm gonna let Gissing get a credit for this.

----------


## Оля

Thanks, guys.
As always, the next one:  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnoT3puc9Ak  _- ............ meeting. Something wrong? What about the presentation?
- We had the presentation, it went (rather?) well.
- ..... for one o'clock, in a conference room.
- The meeting was at twelve o'clock, that was the time that you were told.
- No! No, I was told one. John said one.
- He said twelve, Matthew. I was there, in his office, when he spoke to you.
- I was told one.
- You were told twelve, Barnes. And judging from our meeting at the hotel, you are hearing what it is you want to hear.
- I'm sorry, François, but that's not true, and... Great. Great!_

----------


## alexB

> Thanks, guys.
> As always, the next one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnoT3puc9Ak  _- Wait..??????????......... meeting. Something wrong? What about the presentation?
> - We had the presentation, it went rather well.
> - It was scheduled for one o'clock, in the conference room.
> - No,the meeting was at twelve o'clock, that's the time that you were told. (though that's is for that was I think)
> - No! No, I was told one. John said one.
> - He said twelve, Matthew. I was there, in his office, when he spoke to you.
> - I was told one.
> - You were told twelve, Barnes. And judging from our meeting at the hotel, you are hearing what it is you want to hear.
> - I'm sorry, François, but that's not true, and... Great. Great!_

 Looks like I'm on guard here. It just happens I'm having my day off, sort of.

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Alex!   ::   
Could someone of natives try to make out the first phrase please?   ::

----------


## doninphxaz

> - Wait, let's start for the  meeting. Something wrong? What about the presentation?
> - We had the presentation, it went rather well.

 I'm sure about "for the," but the syllables just before that are tough to make out.  It almost sounds like "Let's start," but "let's start for the meeting" would be an odd way to say "let's go to the meeting."  So this is my best attempt.  Sorry!

----------


## Оля

> - Wait, let's start for the  meeting. Something wrong? What about the presentation?
> - We had the presentation, it went rather well.
> 			
> 		  I'm sure about "for the," but the syllables just before that are tough to make out.  It almost sounds like "Let's start," but "let's start for the meeting" would be an odd way to say "let's go to the meeting."  So this is my best attempt.  Sorry!

 Thanks, Don.
Another native told me it could be "I went upstairs for the meeting". What do you think?

----------


## Karras

> Another native told me it could be "I went upstairs for the meeting". What do you think?

 I think they are right, to be honest. It is unclear but he is definitely saying something about "upstairs".

----------


## Оля

Thanks!
Here's another one please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcfdbx5rx-8  _- Matthew, Matthew, Matthew! ....??.... (you?) to calm down. Calm down.
- I can't calm down. I can't calm down when I was told one. I was told to check in the François's hotel suite, and I was told to go and have lunch in a restaurant that doesn't serve lunch. ............................ I came this close to having sex with a nun. (the phrase sounds like "to having a sex nun" to me!   )
- Excuse me?
- Did you just say you had sex with a nun?
- I'm sorry. I'm sorry.
- Okay, no. No. The good news is that the presentation went very very well. Gissing did a good job. And the Germans, according to your analisis, are pleased. Yes? So we're on track here. And we understand that you had a few difficulties. We do.
- Sorry. Just don't quite understand the nun thing._

----------


## Karras

> _- Matthew, Matthew, Matthew! I think you need to calm down. Calm down.
> - I can't calm down. I can't calm down, Gwyneth. I was told one. I was told to check in the François's hotel suite, and I was told to go and have lunch in a restaurant that doesn't serve lunch. My credit cards are max'ed out. And I'll tell you how crazy this has all gotten, I came this close to having sex with a nun. (the phrase sounds like "to having a sex nun" to me!   )
> - Excuse me?
> - Did he just say he had sex with a nun?
> - I'm sorry. I'm sorry.
> - Okay, no. No. The good news is that the presentation went very very well. Gissing did a good job. And the Germans, according to your analysis, are pleased. Yes? So we're on track here. And we understand if you had a few difficulties. We do.
> - Sorry. Just don't quite understand the nun thing._

 It is indeed "with a nun", though he does kind of mumble it.

----------


## doninphxaz

> Another native told me it could be "I went upstairs for the meeting". What do you think?

 Possible.  There was something there that sounded almost like a "upstairs."  I buy that in the meantime.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Оля  Another native told me it could be "I went upstairs for the meeting". What do you think?   Possible.  There was something there that sounded almost like a "upstairs."  I buy that in the meantime.

 I agree, except to me it sounds like "I went upstairs to the meeting."

----------


## alexB

> I was told to go [s:rhpuazjf]and[/s:rhpuazjf] have lunch in a restaurant

  What do you think?
And *Karras*, thank you for the *max'ed out*. I couldn't figer out what was the exact word here. I heard it as *matched out* but it did not fit in. But why should it be max'ed out and not maxed out? Was it a typo or the word is really used that way? All the hits in Google were with maxed out.

----------


## Оля

I believe it was a typo.  ::  
My next excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1owLyDkRGI  _- Why are we in a train station?
- Why? (You want to say it??) ..... Because we're lost. .......... underground. ..........??..
- I want to go home. I want to go home. Home home.
- ......... go home. No, you don't.
- ............. transfers... This is ........... like this. I don't like this.
- You want to go home?
- You want to go home! Yes, home!
- Home?
- Home! And I want a cup of coffee.
- Fine. (Get?) a cup of coffee._

----------


## Karras

> I was told to go [s:3j1221ou]and[/s:3j1221ou] have lunch in a restaurant
> 			
> 		   What do you think?
> And *Karras*, thank you for the *max'ed out*. I couldn't figure out what was the exact word here. I heard it as *matched out* but it did not fit in. But why should it be max'ed out and not maxed out? Was it a typo or the word is really used that way? All the hits in Google were with maxed out.

 Sorry about that. Yes it was a typo. "Maxed" is correct. 
I'm not sure about the "and" to be honest. I admit he does not clearly say it, though I am pretty sure I can hear something between "go" and "have". Assuming I am not imagining it, it might be more accurate as "go 'n' have lunch", but the meaning would of course be the same.

----------


## alexB

> I believe it was a typo.  
> My next excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1owLyDkRGI  _- Why are we in a train station?
> - Why? You want the scientific reason? Because we're lost. That sign says underground. I swear to God, man, who designs these cities?
> - I want to go home. I want to go home. Home home.
> - ..????...you wanna go home. No, you don't.
> - I went through each kind of transfers, but this is different, I don't like this. I don't like this.
> - You want to go home?
> - You want to go home! Yes, home!
> - Home?
> ...

----------


## Оля

> I swear to God, man, who designs these cities?

 Это, наверное, надо перевести "_Кто так строит_?"   ::

----------


## alexB

Точно.

----------


## Karras

> Originally Posted by Оля  I believe it was a typo.  
> My next excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1owLyDkRGI  _- Why are we in a train station?
> - Why? You want the scientific reason? Because we're lost. That sign says underground. I swear to God, man, who designs these cities?
> - I want to go home. I want to go home. Home home.
> - What do you mean you wanna go home? No, you don't.  (This is unclear but I am pretty sure this is what he says)
> - We've been through a ton of transfers, but this is different, I don't like this. I don't like this.  (Exact wording again is unclear but is definitely either "been/went through a ton of tranfers")
> - You want to go home?
> - You want to go home! Yes, home!
> - Home?
> ...

 I think that is a bit closer.

----------


## Оля

Thanks a lot! 
Another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt0m_UddeQ0 
That's what I hear:  _- Mat! Mat, honey. (Would you?) come here?
- Just give me a minute(s??) (It sounds to me like "minuteS")
- I really need to talk to you.
- ...........
- ...... Just come here for five seconds! Honey, I am pregnant. What do you think about me going in the bathroom every five seconds?
- You're really pregnant?
- I'm really, yes, I'm really pregnant.
- How pregnant are you, ............ how long are you pregnant?..
- Not long. I was gonna tell you. It's just... You know, you seem really preoccupied with the transfer as I figured. You know .................... everything settled down.
- Everything seems settled down to you, right now, this moment, right here?? Do you think [it's??] a good time to tell me that you're pregnant?
- In that respect, no. Not at all, and I am sorry. ................
- You are really pregnant? You are not bullsh*tting?
- Why would I bullsh*t you?
- I don't know. I just can't believe you are really pregnant.
- ......... give me that way. Believe it._

----------


## Karras

> _- Matt! Matt, honey. Would you come here? 
> - Just give me a minute. (It is just singular but it sounds kind of like he was going to say something else, then changed his mind.)
> - I really need to talk to you.
> - I wanna figure out where we are first.  (Not 100% sure about this but it's something like it anyway.)
> - Just come here.Just come here. Just come here for five seconds! Honey, I am pregnant. Why'd you think I've been going in the bathroom every five seconds? 
> - You're really pregnant?
> - I'm really, yes, I'm really pregnant.
> - How pregnant are you, how long are you pregnant?.. (I think he just stutters here but does not actually say anything else.)
> - Not long. I was gonna tell you. It's just... You know, you seem really preoccupied with the transfer so I figured. You know, 'til we get to London, when everything settled down.
> ...

 I think that's right.

----------


## Оля

Karras, you are so very helpful. Thanks again and again!   ::

----------


## alexB

> Originally Posted by Оля  _- Matt! Matt, honey. Would you come here? 
> - Just give me a minute. (It is just singular but it sounds kind of like he was going to say something else, then changed his mind.)
> - I really need to talk to you.
> - I wanna figure out where we are first.  (Not 100% sure about this but it's something like it anyway.)
> - Just come here.Just come here. Just come here for five seconds! Honey, I am pregnant. Why'd you think I've been going to the bathroom every five seconds? 
> - You're really pregnant?
> - I'm really, yes, I'm really pregnant.
> - How pregnant are you, how, I mean how long are you pregnant?.. (I think he just stutters here but does not actually say anything else.)
> - Not long. I was gonna tell you. It's just... You know, you seem really preoccupied with the transfer so I figured. You know, why not wait 'til we get to London, when everything settled down.
> ...

----------


## Karras

I think you are right about everything except this:   

> Hell, no.

 I am definitely hearing "I don't know", which would make more sense given the question she asks him. 
With the "how, I mean" bit, I am still not sure if he just stutters or actually says something but this sounds reasonable.

----------


## Оля

Thanks, guys. Now I need help with these two exceprts please:  ::  
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1k2OsyW-v4  _- You know what? I can't do this anymore, I'm really tired and I feel like I'm gonna ........... (some day?).
- Okay. Okay. (That's it?). I'll call my mother.
- Thank you.
- Goddamn it!_ 
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-9JFT4mek  _- Hi! You're (at?) home, thank God. No! No, no, no, no, we're fine.
- No! No, no, no, no, no, no, no! Michelle, we're not fine! We're lost, and we need money, and we ....??.... London!..
- ......??... Mother, no, no. That's not true. We don't (loan money?), no.
- We do!
- Yes. Yes, we are having a little trouble, okay? But we are fine.
- NO! NO! You can not use the word 'fine', 'til we get you a dictionary and you learn the meaning of 'fine' because you confuse it with the word 'f*cked'! We are f*cked, my friend! Not 'fine'. F*cked! Michelle? Hi, hi! Hi! We need money, and we need ......??... and I'm guessing we gonna need a good lawer.
- Mother... What? Oh, you stop it, you're not going ...??..... Don't call the State Departments. Mother, listen, we just need you to wire us some cash. We are fine.
- You are dead!
- Give me!..
- Give me!..
- Give me the phone!.._

----------


## alexB

> Thanks, guys. Now I need help with these two exceprts please:  
> 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1k2OsyW-v4  _- You know what? I can't do this anymore, I'm really tired and I feel like I'm gonna faint or something.
> - Okay. Okay. That's it. I'm gonna call my mother.
> - Thank you.
> - Goddamn it!_ 
> 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-9JFT4mek  _- Hi! You're home, thank God. No! No, no, no, no, we're fine.
> - No! No, no, no, no, no, no, no! Michelle, we're not fine! We're lost, and we need money, and we loathe London!..
> - ......??... Mother, no, no. That's not true. We don't loathe London, no.
> - We do!
> ...

----------


## rockzmom

[quote="alexB"][quote="Оля"]Thanks, guys. Now I need help with these two exceprts please:  ::  
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1k2OsyW-v4  _- You know what? I can't do this anymore, I'm really tired and I feel like I'm gonna faint or something.
- Okay. Okay. That's it. I'm gonna call my mother.
- Thank you.
- Goddamn it!_ 
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-9JFT4mek  (Mom' name is Rochelle or Rochele, remember she is Jewish) 
[i]- Hi! You're home, thank God. No! No, no, no, no, we're fine.
- No! No, no, no, no, no, no, no! Rochelle, we're not fine! We're lost, and we need money, and we loathe London!..
- What are you doing? Mother, no, no. That's not true. We don't loathe London, no.
- Oh we do, we do!
- Yes. Yes, we are having a little trouble, okay? But we are fine.
- NO! NO! You can not use the word 'fine', 'til we get you a dictionary and you learn the meaning of 'fine' because you've confused it with the word 'f*cked'! We are f*cked, my friend! Not 'fine'. F*cked! Rochelle? Hi, hi! Hi! We need money, and we need plane tickets and I'm guessing we're gonna need a good lawer.
- Mother... What? Oh, no you stop it, you're not gonna have a heart attack. Don't call the State Departments. No, Mother, listen, we just need you to wire us some cash. We are fine.
- You are dead! (Linda)
- Give me that!..You! (this is all Linda)
- Give me this G*ddamn! Give me the phone! Give me..Let... (this is all Matthew)

----------


## rockzmom

on #45... I am hearing ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt0m_UddeQ0 
- _Things seem_ settled down to you, right now, this moment, right here??   
and... 
- _I don't know,_ I just can't believe you are really pregnant.

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Alex and rockzmom! 
Another two short excerpts:   ::   
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWOjk0dyZuU  _- What? Still mad? Is it about the nun?
- Yeah.
- You know, babe, I love you, I do, I .........??....... gotta go, okay? The situation was universe, ........??.......... I think I'd be giving you a lot more ......??....... now._  
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ_fd_r_Gsg  _- Hi. Good morning. Is this the home of John Gissing? I've checked ....??... every 121 High Street in London...
- There's nobody here by that name._

----------


## alexB

> 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWOjk0dyZuU  _- What? You still mad? Is it about the nun?
> - Yeah.
> - You know, babe, I love you, I do, I would drink your bath water, but you've gotta let it go, okay? If the situations were reversed and some fake rabbi tryed to cornhole you I think I'd be giving you a lot more slack right now._  (I'm not 100% sure if it's situations or situation)
> 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ_fd_r_Gsg  _- Hi. Good morning. Is this the home of John Gissing? I've checked pretty much every 121 High Street in London...
> - There's nobody here by that name._

 to cut smb some slack — быть менее строгим к кому-либо; давать кому-либо поблажку   *Lingvo*

----------


## Оля

Спасибо.
А как перевести вот это предложение (не понимаю его):  _I would drink your bath water, but you've gotta let it go, okay?_

----------


## rockzmom

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWOjk0dyZuU  _- You know what_, babe, I love you, I do, I would drink your bath water, but you've gotta let it go, okay? If the situations were reversed and some fake rabbi tr*i*ed to cornhole you I think I'd be giving you a lot more slack right now. (I'm not 100% sure if it's situations or situation) 
I hear a "what" in there... and situations...

----------


## alexB

> Спасибо.
> А как перевести вот это предложение (не понимаю его):  _I would drink your bath water, but you've gotta let it go, okay?_

 Ты же ведь знаешь, что я люблю тебя. _Ради тебя я готов на многое, но ты должна забыть о том, что случилось. Хорошо?_
 Ну, а если дословно, то -  Я готов пить  воду из ванны, в которой ты мылась, но ты должна позволить этому (it - тому, что случилось) уйти (из памяти).
Что-то вроде этого.

----------


## iriroma

> Originally Posted by Оля  Спасибо.
> А как перевести вот это предложение (не понимаю его):  _I would drink your bath water, but you've gotta let it go, okay?_   Ты же ведь знаешь, что я люблю тебя. _Ради тебя я готов на многое, но ты должна забыть о том, что случилось. Хорошо?_
>  Ну, а если дословно, то -  Я готов пить  воду из ванны, в которой ты мылась, но ты должна позволить этому (it - тому, что случилось) уйти (из памяти).
> Что-то вроде этого.

 Я готов целовать песок, по которому ты ходила... Помните, как в русской народной?   ::

----------


## Оля

Ггггргы-хыхы... Ясно.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Ггггргы-хыхы... Ясно.

 Точно. Как выражение любви, это не очень-то популярно, слава Богу.

----------


## Оля

> Как выражение любви_ это не очень-то популярно, слава Богу.

 Next episode please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CBTEe0BmVM 
I hear:  _- You know what's a word we don't use a lot, and it's a shame because it's a good word? Buggered.
- Really? You don't use that word?
- Never caught on with the Americans. Too bad, 'cause it's a good word, a good multipurpose word. You guys use it to describe sex, right?
- One particular variation, yes.
- And for getting screwed over? Like in this case here it would be correct for me to say, "John, you really buggered me."
- That might be (a?) proper usage.
- John, you buggered ..........??.........
- .............??......... we do.
- ...........??......... replace use???
- This is a memo I wasn't supposed to see. It deals with you coming here and taking over from me._

----------


## Lynn

> _
> - And for getting screwed over? Like in this case here it would be correct for me to say, "John, you really buggered me."
> - That might be (a?) proper usage.
> - John, you buggered ..........??.........
> - .............??......... we do.
> - ...........??......... replace use???
> - This is a memo I wasn't supposed to see. It deals with you coming here and taking over from me._

 -...John, you've really buggered me.
 -Yeah, that might be proper usage.
-John, you('ve) buggered the hell out of me?
-Well I think just plain buggered would do.
-They bring me over here to replace you, is that it? 
The rest looks good to me!

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Lynn!   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Next episode please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CBTEe0BmVM I hear:

 I hear just a slight difference, no "cause" and a second "it's" in this sentence... 
- Never caught on with the Americans. Too bad, [s:yfz5ppxg]&#39;cause[/s:yfz5ppxg] it's a good word, it's a good multipurpose word.

----------


## Оля

> Too bad, [s:3ar8on8x]&#39;cause[/s:3ar8on8x] it's a good word, it's a good multipurpose word.

 Yes, I agree with you, I hear the same. There are several sentences which I just copied from imdb, but some of them really contain inaccuracies and even mistakes. 
I need help with the next one please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEyZ_keA5MA 
My attempt:  _- I've been given full control on the acquisition again, Matthew. You've been (that's what I hear, but I'd see more logic in it if it were "you'll be") transferred to another office. I've been here ([for??] Is it really correct without "for"?) fifteen years. Company's been bought, resold, refinanced, renamed, reinvented... I am one of the damned few constants._

----------


## Karras

> _- I've been given full control on the acquisition again, Matthew. You're being transferred to another office. I've been here fifteen years. The company's been bought, resold, refinanced, renamed, reinvented... I am one of the damned few constants._

 It is common to omit the "for" in phrases such as this. Same goes for things like "I've been doing this", "I've been going there" and others. The "for" is just implied by the context I guess.

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by Оля  _- I've been given full control on the acquisition again, Matthew. You're being transferred to another office. I've been here fifteen years. The company's been bought, [s:39rxvbb2]re[/s:39rxvbb2]sold, refinanced, renamed, reinvented... I am one of the damned few constants._

----------


## Оля

> _[s:3uxzfy84]re[/s:3uxzfy84]sold_

 It is "resold" there. Maybe in the youtube quality one can't hear it well... But it is. I hear it. He pronounce it very unclear, but he does. 
I need help with another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV-Rb6hcA5A  _- Everyday you dress the same, you walk to work the same way, you sit at the same desk. .....??...... your life (and your? into?) whatever is the job, (ha ha?) What do you think? Too much? I've had two wives, Barnes, three children, each with a corner of their hearts that I'm not allowed to visit.
- So who is the nun?
- She's not a nun, she's a stripper. She is a good girl, good heart; just too young. ......??...... some desperation....??...... On both our parts._

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by sperk  _[s:1atcpwcv]re[/s:1atcpwcv]sold_   It is "resold" there. Maybe [s:1atcpwcv]in[/s:1atcpwcv] due to  the youtube quality one can't hear it well... But it is. I hear it. He pronounces it very unclearly, but he does.

 upon listening again, he says "bought n' sold," though the n' (meaning "and") is very clipped and may appear to sound like "resold."

----------


## sperk

> I need help with another excerpt please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV-Rb6hcA5A 
> - Everyday you dress the same, you walk to work the same way, you sit at the same desk. .....??...... your life (and your? into?) whatever is the job, (ha ha?) What do you think? Too much? I've had two wives, Barnes, three children, each with a corner of their hearts that I'm not allowed to visit.
> - So who is the nun?
> - She's not a nun, she's a stripper. She is a good girl, good heart; just too young. ......??...... some desperation....??...... On both our parts.

  Everyday you dress the same, you walk to work the same way, you sit at the same desk. Slowly but surely you pour your life into whatever is the job at hand. What do you think? Too much? I've had two wives, Barnes, three children, each with a corner of their hearts that I'm not allowed to visit.
- So who's the nun?
- Actually,  she's not a nun, she's a stripper. And she's a good girl, good heart; just too young. Smacks of desperation, don't you think? On both our parts.

----------


## Оля

Thanks for the help with the previous video.
The next please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3uDrnDr7wc 
My try: _- So what if I went to them, told them everything. Told them what you've done.
- You won't do that, you'll (permanently?) damaged. ....??..... broken leg. Before you go, I need your ......??..... of the final figures, for the financial demonstration tomorrow morning. You need this deal to go through, Barnes. It's a (fever in your cap??) which ..... way you look at it._

----------


## alexB

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3uDrnDr7wc
> My try: _- So what if I went to them, told them everything. Told them what you've done.
> - You won't do that, you'd be permanently damaged like a racehorse with a broken leg. Before you go, I'll need your transparencies of the final figures, for the financial demonstration tomorrow morning. You need this deal to go through, Barnes. It's a feather in your cap whichever way you look at it._

----------


## Оля

Спасибо. 
Я все-таки не поняла, почему Барнс не пойдет к ним и ничего им не расскажет. Что значит фраза "you'd be permanently damaged like a racehorse with a broken leg"? Точнее, буквальное значение я понимаю, но вот... мне все равно непонятно, что Гиссинг имеет в виду.

----------


## sperk

> Спасибо. 
> Я все-таки не поняла, почему Барнс не пойдет к ним и ничего им не расскажет. Что значит фраза "you'd be permanently damaged like a racehorse with a broken leg"? Точнее, буквальное значение я понимаю, но вот... мне все равно непонятно, что Гиссинг имеет в виду.

 I haven't seen the movie so I don't know what's going on, but it seems that Barnes is threatening to report Gissing for something, which if he does, he'll be known as a snitch or someone who can't be trusted, meaning his career will be finished, like a racehorse with a broken leg. It could have more ominous overtones, as racehorses with broken legs are generally "put to sleep."

----------


## alexB

My unscientific explanation would be – the show must go on. If he went and told that would be the end of the story, but who needs the end when what we’ve seen so far was just the beginning. To keep the story unfolding Sperk’s reasoning is good enough for me.

----------


## Оля

> My unscientific explanation would be – the show must go on. If he went and told that would be the end of the story, but who needs the end when what we’ve seen so far was just the beginning. To keep the story unfolding Sperk’s reasoning is good enough for me.

 Yes, I think you are right... 
Guys, help me with another episode please. I am almost sure that I hear it all correctly, but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ExuKgkV7Xk  _The fact is, you'll be me before you know it. One day, not too far down the road, they'll suddenly call up your number and hand it over to someone else. And when that day comes, I promise you this, you won't be there to pick the little f*cker up at the airport. You physically won't be able to make the trip._

----------


## rockzmom

> Guy, help me with another episode please. I am almost sure that I hear it all correctly, but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ExuKgkV7Xk  _The fact is, you'll be me before you know it. One day, not too far down the road, they'll suddenly call up your number and hand it over to someone else. And when that day comes, I promise you this, you won't be there to pick the little f*cker up at the airport. You physically won't be able to make the trip._

 Perfect!!! I hear it exactly the same way. Gold stars all around on this one Olya!!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Perfect!!! I hear it exactly the same way. Gold stars all around on this one Olya!!

 To be honest, partly I copied that from imdb quotations....   ::

----------


## sperk

> Guys, help me with another episode please. I am almost sure that I hear it all correctly, but...

 I assume you're addressing more than one person.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  
> Guys, help me with another episode please. I am almost sure that I hear it all correctly, but...   I assume you're addressing more than one person.

 Yes.   ::  It was a typo!

----------


## Оля

Another two excerpts please! 
#1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=934-COI5QOM
(in this one, I think, I hear all correctly)  _- Hey, hey, wake up.
- What?
- I found Gissing. He've buggered me.
- Excuse me?
- It's not important. Go back to sleep._ 
#2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh7TZZT0Jqk
(this is more difficult)  _- I need to get in the Gissing's office. I need to get in the Gissing's office! Okay? I n... I need to get in the Gissing's office. Alright? ........??....... files. This can work one of two ways. I can give you fifty pounds, or I can tell you a really good story about life, and people, and the hollow, hungry, heartless times that you and I are both living in.
– (I'll have?) to go with the fifty quids.
- I could have phoned that one in from the couch._ 
This partly is from imdb, and I've corrected something as I hear it; and I am not sure about the last sentence, and I don't understand it as it is.

----------


## Lynn

> _- Hey, hey. Hey, wake up.
> - What?
> - I found Gissing. He[s:4zcbx3cr]&#39;ve[/s:4zcbx3cr] buggered me.
> - Excuse me?
> - It's not important. Go back to sleep._ 
> #2  _- I need to get in the Gissing's office. I need to get in the Gissing's office! Okay? I n... I need to get in the Gissing's office. Alright? The printer room and some of the files. This can work one of two ways. I can give you fifty pounds, or I can tell you a really good story about life, and people, and the hollow, hungry, heartless times that you and I are both living in.
> – I'm gonna go with the fifty quid[s:4zcbx3cr]s[/s:4zcbx3cr].
> - I could have phoned that one in from the couch._ [Здесь всё прекрасно.]   
> This partly is from imdb, and I've corrected something as I hear it; and I am not sure about the last sentence, and I don't understand it as it is.

 'Phoning something in' is slang for doing something uninspiredly, going through the motions, not putting in any extra effort beyond just getting it done.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

I didn't listen to the clip, but did he really say "fifty quids"?

----------


## Lynn

> I didn't listen to the clip, but did he really say "fifty quids"?

 Nope. (See above.)

----------


## rockzmom

> I didn't listen to the clip, but did he really say "fifty quids"?

 Without the "s" on the end. 
Quid is slang for British currency....  

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quid
> A pound sterling (£), in British slang, possibly derived from the Royal Mint at Quidhampton, Wiltshire, England, but more likely from the Latin phrase 'Quid pro quo' (This for that) meaning an exchange of goods.

  

> quid  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=quid
>  One pound (100 pence) in British Sterling (GBP). Can refer to the actual denomination (a goldish looking coin, about a centimetre and a half across), or any amount in Sterling. In very common use, all across the UK. 
> "That'll be a quid mate" 
> "That's going to set you back about 3, 4 hundred quid

 Also... for you SciFi fans...  

> proposed intergalactic currency Quasi Universal Intergalactic Denomination (or QUID)

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  I didn't listen to the clip, but did he really say "fifty quids"?   Nope. (See above.)

 OK, now I see that the 's' is crossed out. It's so small, I could barely tell. 
I thought it could have been meant humorously. I know 'quid' is not given a plural 's', but I thought it might have been spoken by an American in a tongue-in-cheek manner.

----------


## Winifred

One more small thing:   

> #2 
> [i]- I need to get into Gissing's office. I need to get into Gissing's office! Okay? I n... I need to get into Gissing's office. Alright?

----------


## Lynn

> One more small thing:        Originally Posted by Оля  #2 
> [i]- I need to get into Gissing's office. I need to get into Gissing's office! Okay? I n... I need to get into Gissing's office. Alright?

 Nice catch! My eyes went right over that. Спасибо большое!  ::

----------

